# Where you began riding? Me, Whiteleaf...



## Vindaloo (3 March 2011)

Just sitting here with a nice G&T on the go thinking back into the VERY dim and distant past to one of the first riding schools I ever went to.

It was Whiteleaf riding stables in Teynham in Kent.  Just wondered if anyone here went there and remember any of the people/horses.

I am sure the owner/instructor was Graham Butt (I could have got that surname ridiculously wrong of course) and fondly remember ponies such as Orry, fat, white pony jump anything but only from a near standstill, Dusty, really apt name oh loads and loads so won't bore you all.

Learned a lot at that place but not all of them good.  In fact, this was definitely the place responsible for my lack of courage over the fences.  That said, I was there from 7am to 7pm every weekend to earn my ride and loved every blooming moment.

Happy Thursday from a nice sunny India.  Would be nice to ride but I'm stuck in with toothache.  Dentists out here are sent straight from butcher college I kid you not.


----------



## Sparky86 (3 March 2011)

My parents used to run Whiteleaf! It wasn't the same time you were there as I don't recognise any of those names. We had such a great time growing up there, I still miss it now!


----------



## Vindaloo (3 March 2011)

You are kidding me?  My goodness I don't even want to think about how long ago it was not (i'm approaching the big one)  There was a little roan there called sparky!  

Lucky you growing up there.  Back then, the hacking was pretty nice although some of the rides I went on were a touch unorganised with ponies belting off in all directions and kids falling off all over the place.  It was hilarious looking back at the total lack of health and safety rubbish.


----------



## Dolcé (3 March 2011)

I started at Owlet Farm Riding School in Horsforth, Leeds, when I was 9, told them I knew how to ride and went straight out on a hack (I had never been on a horse and they must have known when I clambered on but still let me go out).  I managed the steering and stopping, didn't like the trot much and the canter on the cricket pitch nearly finished me but I managed to stay on and was hooked from then.  I used to ride what I thought was a huge fleabitten grey called Alex who used to star in Follifoot (Owlet used to provide the horses), he probably wasn't that big really.   I went on to be an instructress and worked at the next door riding school, Lingbob, that was the posh one of the area, we livery there now and the YO still has all the old photos of the horses.  We spend many happy times remembering them!


----------



## Vindaloo (3 March 2011)

Ha, that was a bit of a baptism of fire but good on you for keeping going.  I'm sure many have had first times like that and thought 'b*gger that for a game of soldiers' and never tried again.

Did you have to do the whole round the world, lie back on ponies bum, touch your toes exercises?  My OH has just started riding out here in Indai and he's had to do all of those on the lunge.  I rather cruelly took photos while laughing my head off to see an adult doing all those things I had to do as a child.  To be fair to him, he managed all and is going back for more.


----------



## Spyda (3 March 2011)

I bought my first UK pony from Charville Riding School in Hillingdon around 1978'ish, Middlesex. I also kept a couple at Mick Jupp's Goulds Green yard for a while.


----------



## BSJAlove (3 March 2011)

Twin Trees in Northil Beds. loved it  still in touch with them now, lovely people.


----------



## Flicker (3 March 2011)

I still remember my first lesson, aged 8, at Riverbend Riding School outside Johannesburg.  I was so excited I was nearly sick in the car on the way out.  I rode a chestnut pony called Coco and did my first ever Round The World.  I cried when I had to get off.

I think my parents had been calling my bluff, booking me the lesson, and they didn't think I'd stick with it.  I think they've realised I'm serious about it now


----------



## Damnation (3 March 2011)

Abbeylands Equestrian Center in the Isle of man
Sadly shut down now and has been torn down


----------



## I See Clover (3 March 2011)

I started riding at Champflurrie Riding School in Torphican. Mum used to make me wear the most hideous jacket giong - it was bright turquoise with zips EVERYWHERE (and by everywhere, I'm talking all up and down the arms and all over the back and front!). I used to ride a pony called Daisy and a grey gelding called Whisper - he was my favourite! 

In the summer holidays, they always held a 3 day camp where you would compete in games, show jumping and cross country - it was great!


----------



## Red30563 (3 March 2011)

I had my first lessons at Nightingale Riding Stables in Buckhurst Hill, Essex. And here I am on a pony called Smokey Joe. No, I don't know why I was on such a wee pony either! 







(No crit, please! I was 10 and it was 1973!)


----------



## morandi (3 March 2011)

I remembered where it was but not the name. I just looked it up and it appears to be called Barrow equestrian center in Cheshire. I remember the first pony I rode was called Sandy. I must have been 7 or 8.


----------



## scarymare (3 March 2011)

Long Close Stables in Eton.  1974 I rode a pony called Tumbler.  Despite the fact I am now in Scotland, I still exchange Christmas cards with my instructor who was (then) 16 - I was 8.


----------



## rosy (3 March 2011)

Well, this is the dim and distant past ( 1971- ish ) but I learned to ride at Noblethorpe Hall in Silkstone, near Barnsley. The ponies I can remember riding were Banjo, Apache, Storm and Cardinal. There were a few others but I can't recall their names. 

I went there for a few years and then a friend of a friend needed someone to exercise their pony for them so I stopped going. I don't know when it closed because I went away to college and didn't keep up with anyone there.But I have a lot of gratitude to this place as my parents were not a bit into horses and I would never have been able to ride if it hadn't been for Noblethorpe.


----------



## Vindaloo (3 March 2011)

Just before I moved out here I was living in Buckhurst Hill and that stables is still there although VERY dilapidated and I think is for sale.  If I had LOADS of money I would buy it.  My god what a location.


----------



## Allover (3 March 2011)

Monchel riding school nr Wisbech, i was about 8-9.

The horses i remember were Jade, Scottie (i won a Chase me charlie on him), Dandy (a one eyed ex grade A)Topic (my brother used to ride him because pony was incredibly safe and my brother was very scared!!!) Monarch and they also had a spotty stallion called Cherokee. The hacking was fantastic, all round the fens, loads of places to have a proper gallop. 

Ahhh the memories


----------



## Old Bat (3 March 2011)

I learnt to ride in the mid-late 60's at Beauport Park, Hastings. First ever ride was Frosty, then Bonaparte, Charlie, Skylark. My favouries were, over the years, Charlie, Bundle, Baron, Spotty and Little Chap (had the biggest feet ever!)


----------



## Vindaloo (3 March 2011)

Hey, but good on your mum to be ahead of the game when it comes to high viz.  Can't help laughing though, it does sound truly horrible.  That could start a whole new thread about the vile things our parents made us wear.  I am damaged goods on that front.

Pudding basin hair cut, clarkes shoes you name it....oh the shame, the shame.


----------



## Rueysmum (3 March 2011)

Radnage House Riding School late sixties/seventies.  It was run by Pat Smallwood and we even had Gill Watson as an instructor.

Oh, for the good old days!!!!


----------



## Allover (3 March 2011)

Red30563 said:



			I had my first lessons at Nightingale Riding Stables in Buckhurst Hill, Essex. And here I am on a pony called Smokey Joe. No, I don't know why I was on such a wee pony either! 







(No crit, please! I was 10 and it was 1973!)
		
Click to expand...

I am loving the hairstyle in the background!!!


----------



## Kat (3 March 2011)

I started riding on my neighbours shetland, and when I outgrew that went to a place called Moorbridge in Derby, and fell off a little coloured mare called Capri - LOTS. 

I can remember an hour's lesson being £3 and my parents threatening that I would have to stop if it went over £5..... 

I have lots of VERY fond memories of the ponies there, and it makes me very sad to think that most of them are probably no longer around. The best thing was that they had plenty of horses and ponies that weren't "riding school plods" it was great experience! If a bit hair raising at times!


----------



## dibbin (3 March 2011)

My first riding school was the Royal Brunei Armed Forces Saddle Club in Brunei, in Borneo (my dad was on loan there from the RAF at the time, we lived there for 3 years)

I started on Solo, who was a little sod of a Section A, and then moved on to Twinkle who was a NF. The horses were all so sweet. 


There were monkeys


----------



## Crazy Friesian (3 March 2011)

Cheston Farm nr South Brent in Devon, early 80's. I still pop by there when I am down there. It has changed hands a few times and the original owner has long since earned her wings, though I am still in contact with her niece.

Health and safety... what health and safety... 

I think my parents hoped I would discover boys and horses would go out the window.. Quite the opposite, for MANY years...


----------



## blakesmum (3 March 2011)

I had my first lessons at a place near Ivybrigde in Devon, but did most of my formative riding at a place called Venton Vanes, nr Widegates in Cornwall. I was owner by a lady called Marcia and I remember the instructor was called Eve. Loved that place.


----------



## Trish C (3 March 2011)

I think the first pony I ever sat on was my Mum's cousin's. Learnt to ride at either Red House Stables or Tansley Riding School, both near Matlock in Derbyshire... can't remember which came first!


----------



## AprilBlossom (3 March 2011)

For about a year in the very early 90s I was taken to Normanby Hall in Scunthorpe and sent out around the grounds with an instructor once a week. I remember riding a little grey called minty, and being infatuated with horse riding from day 1. (which was being put on a donkey at Skegness...parents seemed to think it would be funny as I would be frightened, ha, showed them!lol)

The moved down south to Hants and spent from about 1992 to 2007 at Tanglewood in Colden Common, bar leaving for almost a year and giving up riding as my lease pony got put down and subsequent attempts to ride other horses ended in tears. Know all the old ponies, have a few photos on facebook of a number of them in their later years - still going though! And I remember Darcy getting a full page obituary in the local paper when we let him go, as he'd taught so many generations to ride!


----------



## mollichop (3 March 2011)

Bambers Green riding school in Bishops Stortford. Just googled them and they are still there. Est in 1978 so I must have gone when they first opended.

I used to ride a gorgeous bay pony called Iona and also a palomino called Fudge. There was a tiny black pony in our lessons called Blackie who used to fart on every trot stride  and we used to get told off for giggling at him 

There was always a teenage girl having a private lesson on a big horse and the male instructor used to get her to hold a cup of coffee when she rode to help her balance  All us little uns thought she was amazing.

Ah the memories - fab thread!


----------



## Chestnut mare (3 March 2011)

Ah whiteleaf! How long ago was u there? I didn't learn to ride there but worked there about 10 years ago and had had my pony there at livery about 5 years ago .


----------



## Red30563 (3 March 2011)

Dougalsmum said:



			Just before I moved out here I was living in Buckhurst Hill and that stables is still there although VERY dilapidated and I think is for sale.  If I had LOADS of money I would buy it.  My god what a location.
		
Click to expand...

How interesting! It was a great setting, with beautiful views and hacking directly out into Epping Forest. Lessons were £1.80 when I was there!


----------



## quirky (3 March 2011)

I learnt to ride in the late 70's at Cardiff Equestrian Centre.
I remember my instructor was called Nick and he was really tall and skinny.
I used to ride a little strawberry roan called Pinky.

Those were the days .


----------



## Chestnut mare (3 March 2011)

Did anyone ride at Slough fort in allhallows Kent? X


----------



## Doncella (3 March 2011)

Red30563 said:



			I had my first lessons at Nightingale Riding Stables in Buckhurst Hill, Essex. And here I am on a pony called Smokey Joe. No, I don't know why I was on such a wee pony either! 







(No crit, please! I was 10 and it was 1973!)
		
Click to expand...

Dig the bitting on this pony!!


----------



## Doncella (3 March 2011)

Going back to the 60s here.  Fagley near Bradford was a lovely little stables called Radcliffe Riding School and belonged to a lovely old lady called Mrs Oliphant. The ponies/horses were Gayboy, Cha Cha, Omar, Heather, Topaz, Shelagh, Andy, a few others and Lilliput the donkey.
Next off was Thorton, a farm on the top of a hill,ponies/horses were Red, Cobweb, Brandy, Flash these were actually a cracking set of jumping ponies, Silver, another Topaz, Shelley, Soldao (a 4 yo stallion that Josephine and I aged 12 and 11 used to share) and Otto.


----------



## Boxers (3 March 2011)

I started at Tinsley's Riding School in Clapham, Bedford.  

My first lesson was on a pretty bay called Kerry.  I think I rode him for my first few lessons.  A favourite was Candy a cross little black gelding, who no-one wanted to ride but I loved him.  Others were Gypsy, a mareish bay, Charlie, a bay hunter with a white face similar to Ryan's Son, Rebel, a very shy Exmoor, Sovereign, a dapple grey, and everyone's favourite Icarus (Icky) who was white and was the same age as me, he had been the instructior's first pony and was kept for life.  These are just a few that I can remember.

I used to be there every saturday from about 7.30am until about 6pm, and on Sunday mornings too, helping with grooming, feeding, cleaning tack etc.  I loved it, and helping out often earned a free ride if a pony was spare.

These were the days of cork lined velvet hats with elastic straps which it was uncool to wear under your chin!


----------



## Pipkin (3 March 2011)

The first time I rode I was three and at the Royal Welsh 

Had my first real riding lesson when I was 4 at Pant y Sais riding school (now a livery yard only) Rode a lovely grey called Cloud, first time I ever cantered i was so scared i jumped off, hit the ground running and didnt stop until i was a good half a mile from the scary pony  My nan literally dragged me back kicking and screaming told me to grow a pair (not in them words) and I`ve never looked back.
Started riding at Cimla Equestrain when i was about seven, I was one of their 1 st custmers and they`ve gone from around 10 horses to 90


----------



## Boxers (3 March 2011)

Doncella said:



			Going back to the 60s here.  The ponies/horses were Gayboy, ........
		
Click to expand...



Just wouldn't use that name these days!  But suits the times.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (3 March 2011)

I can't remember the name of the place, it was somewhere in Central Scotland, ramshakle old buildings, place belonged to an oldish fella who'd been in the army - Colonel something ... the stables were old wooden train cargo compartments (or whatever you call them!), he had loads of ponies, the first one I rode was a small liver chestnut pony called Kipper, I can't remember any more names!  Oh and there was a huuuuuuuugge building with a smooth concrete floor that was used as an indoor school!

I didn't go there for long though, and eventually started going to Myothill Farm just outside of Denny.  Rode there for _years_, and kept my first pony there.


----------



## ibot (3 March 2011)

well i am  not sure which one came first i was at a place called suzannes which was i think in hertfordshire it was a great yard and i have vague memories of being taking for a lead lesson on a little brown pony and he bent down to eat some grass and i rolled off his neck  
i think i was about 3/4 years old 

god that takes me back quite a few years ago now


----------



## haycroft (3 March 2011)

my parents are non horsy and they took me to a riding school somewhere in forset hill oxfordshire,so many years ago 1970s..got my first pony in the 80s

my uncles brother had ponies on the welsh moors and thats where i got the love of ponies from age approx 4/5 and then my allergies started from that day..yes im allergic to horses(dust,haair,straw ,hay) its got easier over the years though


----------



## azouria (3 March 2011)

yes im allergic to horses(dust, hair, straw,hay)
		
Click to expand...

Me too, it's so irritating! 

I used to ride at Waylands in Seer Green before it was taken over and turned into a posh livery yard. The pony I used to ride, Jimmy, was the only thing small enough for me to ride, and the number of times he carted off with me. But I did love him


----------



## tibby (3 March 2011)

Hi I began riding at my aunt's riding school, " Willow Farm " in Ormesby St Margaret near Gt Yarmouth in Norfolk, I was three at the time we wore scratchy cavalry twill jods and lace up shoes, this was nearly 47 years ago, my aunt is still teaching youngsters to ride, she did, and still does shout like a sargent major no one argued with her, we all loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enfys (3 March 2011)

CrazyFriesian said:



			Cheston Farm nr South Brent in Devon, early 80's. I still pop by there when I am down there. It has changed hands a few times and the original owner has long since earned her wings, though I am still in contact with her niece.

Health and safety... what health and safety... 

Click to expand...

I used to compete at Cheston in the early 90's !

I can't remember the first RS, somewhere in Bristol in the late 60's.

Then Devenish Pitt in Farway, Devon for a bit (still going strong and still in the Banks family) and riding was in the syllabus at school (Manor House, Honiton) 

Jumping was at the Newburys place in Exeter with Tony.


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at White Cat Stables, Bristol on an ancient bay pony called Kelly and a dun pony called Jumbo.

I remember the riding school very clearly as it wasn't _that_ long ago that I went! (approx 14yrs ago which is nothing compared to some of you! )


----------



## Archangel (3 March 2011)

Byfleet Stables in Surrey in the 70s   Thinking back the ponies worked so hard but they were fab.


----------



## daydreambeliever (3 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at Russells equestrian center in West End, Southampton. It was in the late 70's, i think there was a pony called Allegro there and lessons were about £1.75 per hour


----------



## rowan (3 March 2011)

First time I rode was at a riding school in Datchworth run by the Bultitude's. Use to be down there first thing in the morning till it was dark taking the ponies back to the field and getting them ready for the lessons etc. 
Then we moved to near Tring and use to help out at a Hastoe Hill Equestrian Centre as it was called in the sixties after school and weekends. Those where the days when kids where aloud to hang around the yards if they got kicked or anything where just told you will have to learn to move quicker


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (3 March 2011)

Mine was at Suzannes Riding School in Harrow Weald 

Let me think who I remember pony wise . . . . Zedwyn, Black Magic, Sambo, Pip, Blossom, Cuckoo, Nutmeg and Peanuts to mention a few. O and good old Ursula telling you who you were riding!


----------



## attheponies (3 March 2011)

I started in the early 60's at Crossways, Orpington (always just known as "Vonnie's" after the owner).  Had to wear my sister's hat stuffed with hankies to make it fit (oh the shame when one of the hankies fell out during a lesson!). Loved walking up to Jane's fish & chip shop for luch when we were helping there. Fave ponies were Limerick, Ginger, Tosca, Mischief and Barley. Hacking was naff - right on a busy crossroads but to me it was a little bit of heaven.


----------



## billy2 (3 March 2011)

Dougalsmum, not only do I remember it but I went out with Graham (you did get the name right). Those stables are now a smallholding, Graham still lives around the corner in Osiers Road, and Whiteleaf Stables is now next door. where the stud farm used to be, if you remember that. I work there!


----------



## ibot (3 March 2011)

Muchadoaboutnothing said:



			Mine was at Suzannes Riding School in Harrow Weald 

Let me think who I remember pony wise . . . . Zedwyn, Black Magic, Sambo, Pip, Blossom, Cuckoo, Nutmeg and Peanuts to mention a few. O and good old Ursula telling you who you were riding!
		
Click to expand...

when were you there?? i could not remember when i was as i said i rode there when i was very little then i went back when i was maybe 13ish. 
i use to stay and help out, do you remember they had that big indoor school where all the ponies were and i use to help people groom and do feet etc 
black magic rings a bell


----------



## superted1989 (3 March 2011)

monkeybum13 said:



			I learnt to ride at White Cat Stables, Bristol on an ancient bay pony called Kelly and a dun pony called Jumbo.

I remember the riding school very clearly as it wasn't _that_ long ago that I went! (approx 14yrs ago which is nothing compared to some of you! )
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, Jumbo must have been ancient!  I didn't 'learn' to ride there, but, used to go for lessons whilst visiting my grandparents, think I rode Jumbo every time and would have been between 1977 and 1982!  The instructor there was fabulous, I would have liked her to relocate to the Isle of Wight!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 March 2011)

Spyda said:



			I bought my first UK pony from Charville Riding School in Hillingdon around 1978'ish, Middlesex. I also kept a couple at Mick Jupp's Goulds Green yard for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Spyda 

I rode at Charville when I was about 5 years old - 1975. I rode a little bay called Lucky. My sister worked there and kept a horse called Star - my sister would have been around 20yrs old she may have left by 1978 (memory a bit hazy) as she went on to teach riding on Camp America and has lived in the USA ever since.

Also rode at Ferring Riding School, West Sussex from 1977 - 1980 run by Bob and Brenda Wilmer before getting own pony. Later rode a Cobham Manor, Kent about 1998 - 2000 when getting back into riding after Uni/ job etc.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (3 March 2011)

ibot said:



			when were you there?? i could not remember when i was as i said i rode there when i was very little then i went back when i was maybe 13ish. 
i use to stay and help out, do you remember they had that big indoor school where all the ponies were and i use to help people groom and do feet etc 
black magic rings a bell 

Click to expand...

I was also a 'helper'! lol Was about 89-94ish.

Black Magic used to be stabled next to a little shettie called Peter who was ancient 

Ahh and 'mini school' where the ponies were kept.


----------



## Snoozinsusan (3 March 2011)

I learned to ride at Margaret's Mill in Kilmacolm, Renfrewshire.  Dinky was my favourite pony.  I can also remember Prince and Princess.  Ponies had real pony names in those days!  I later had my first ponies there - Topsy then Dirty Dick .
I also rode at Greenloaning, did the BHSAI at Yorkshire Riding Centre, and worked at Tower Farm in Edinburgh.


----------



## duckling (3 March 2011)

I learnt at Greenacres in Biggin Hill, Kent from early 1990s to 1999. Favourites were Squirrel, Charlie, Penny, Toby, Honey, Promise... Then the yard shut down (has since reopened) so went to Chelsfield Riding School in Orpington. Loved it, and spent all my Saturdays helping out for free rides, then worked weekends there for a bit. Favourites there were Dougal, Dillon, Jessie, Lady, Thomas, Rhonwen, Merlin, Teddy... Only left when parents finally consented and found me a horse to share!


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 March 2011)

superted1989 said:



			Blimey, Jumbo must have been ancient!  I didn't 'learn' to ride there, but, used to go for lessons whilst visiting my grandparents, think I rode Jumbo every time and would have been between 1977 and 1982!  The instructor there was fabulous, I would have liked her to relocate to the Isle of Wight!!
		
Click to expand...

Bless him, I went in 1997 so that's at least 20 yrs he was at the riding school for!


----------



## blitznbobs (3 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at Pam Rigby's (Mobberley RIding School) in CHeshire. I rode there in the late 70s and the horses I remember most were Joey (who I was in love with) Pebbles and Robin.... And Taktro (Sp) who was a MASSIVE bigblack horse (well when I was 5 I thought he was massive and I remember one of the staff leading me round the yard on him and feeling like the Queen of the world!)

BnBx


----------



## kerilli (3 March 2011)

ooh, good thread. Top Farm Riding School at Great Doddington near Wellingborough, Northants, in my case, from about 1974-1980, till I got my own pony, finally.
Ponies: Cavalier (my absolute favourite), Moonlight, Cobweb (who hated me, and I hated him, he was EVIL to me, always bucked me off, 3 times in 1 lesson once), Honey, her daughters Nectar and Castana, the lovely Star (who we tried to buy, but they wouldn't sell him), a lovely big grey who I adored and I'm ashamed to say I can't remember his name... loads more I can't remember. 
we did bareback cowboys and indians, round the world, thread the needle, all sorts of daft stuff. i spent 6 months only allowed on the lunge too, quite hard-core for a kid!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (3 March 2011)

Did we not do this one a few months ago.
I was at Tarduf riding school in central scotland. Penny Ritson was the instructor, aussie woman called Penny Ritson, she had the most stunning big chestnut called Jacobite, i think that is where i fell for the colour first. The other ponies were Flash, kim, rusty, thelwell, plum, timpani, misty, tosca. great memories of that place. This was in the early 70's.


----------



## miss_c (3 March 2011)

I learnt at White Cat as well.  Worked there in the holidays for Paula, and still see her every weekend now she's sold up.

Jumbo was put down in about 1999, aged over 30, Kelly went about a year later, again over 30 years old.


----------



## ibot (3 March 2011)

Muchadoaboutnothing said:



			I was also a 'helper'! lol Was about 89-94ish.

Black Magic used to be stabled next to a little shettie called Peter who was ancient 

Ahh and 'mini school' where the ponies were kept.
		
Click to expand...

i am soooo impressed that you remember there names i think i have worked at tooo many stables i can barely remember mine lol.
i think when you were starting there i was just leaving 
i think i went on a sunday and did a mixture of lessons and hacks.
i remember the yard being all over the place ?!? is that right? i have a photo somewhere of me i must have been about 6 and i was there with a little jack russel and i had my hat and a blue and white spotted coat and a whip i looked sooo cute


----------



## Rouletterose (3 March 2011)

Mrs Pettys riding school at Hallen Nr Bristol, it was way outside of bristol and very leafy laney, I used to catch the country bus and this was in 1962.

When we arrived it was always bedlam and we were all told to run along to the tack room and 'find a hat that fits ok' which we all did in huge excitement!!! as you can imagine hats very rarely fitted your head and I would often end up unable to see where me and the pony were going as the peak had tipped over my eyes. Instructor would just shout "look up!!look up!!".

Ooooh happy days.


----------



## MochaDun (3 March 2011)

1971 aged 8  Coach House Stables at Milverton in Somerset, posh stables, great indoor school, lovely hacking right off stables onto track..I learnt to ride on the most gorgeous little skewbald called Nutmeg, week 2 went out for a hack and he put his head down between his front legs to eat, the saddle slipped and I slide down his neck to the ground and ended up winded ..there was also Smokey, Taffy, Smally, Debbie, Dandy, Carrie, Pippin and others...the daughter then moved as she married a local farmer and she took some of the riding school ponies to Bradford on Tone to her own little stables and I continued with her there riding every Saturday until I was about 15.  I also did stable management days and their own tests which were their version of the Pony Club tests.  Happy happy days.


----------



## Vindaloo (4 March 2011)

billy2 said:



			Dougalsmum, not only do I remember it but I went out with Graham (you did get the name right). Those stables are now a smallholding, Graham still lives around the corner in Osiers Road, and Whiteleaf Stables is now next door. where the stud farm used to be, if you remember that. I work there!
		
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD yes!  I do remember the place around the corner.  Think you had to go under the railway to get to it, up the lane and it was on the left. I am sure it was his mothers place and she was a lovely lady from memory (a hell of a long time ago mind you).

As a child, Graham terrified me, but it didn't stop me going back week after week.

Doubtless we would have bumped into one another if you were on the scene all those years ago (not for one moment you are suggesting you are as long in the tooth as me).  You the glam GF of the instructor, me the irritating pony loving school kid with snotty nose and full of ridiculous questions.


----------



## Vindaloo (4 March 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			Did we not do this one a few months ago.
I was at Tarduf riding school in central scotland. Penny Ritson was the instructor, aussie woman called Penny Ritson, she had the most stunning big chestnut called Jacobite, i think that is where i fell for the colour first. The other ponies were Flash, kim, rusty, thelwell, plum, timpani, misty, tosca. great memories of that place. This was in the early 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry I didn't see that thread, sorry was just wandering down memory lane.   Nice to share the memories though. x


----------



## branmash (4 March 2011)

Hi al,l approx 1977 Park farm Northwood Middx, lessons were about £12-£15 per half hour  so I used to take cancellations in the school holidays I remember the pony was bay/brown and called Robin


----------



## mulledwhine (4 March 2011)

Rednil riding stables in Welton Lincs. My fav was Copper, started there when I was 5 and still go off and on 30 years later


----------



## billy2 (4 March 2011)

Dougalsmum said:



			OH MY GOD yes!  I do remember the place around the corner.  Think you had to go under the railway to get to it, up the lane and it was on the left. I am sure it was his mothers place and she was a lovely lady from memory (a hell of a long time ago mind you).

As a child, Graham terrified me, but it didn't stop me going back week after week.

Doubtless we would have bumped into one another if you were on the scene all those years ago (not for one moment you are suggesting you are as long in the tooth as me).  You the glam GF of the instructor, me the irritating pony loving school kid with snotty nose and full of ridiculous questions.
		
Click to expand...

I never actually went near the yard! I kept mine at Lynsted and Graham kept work and social very separate. His mum Sylvia is still on the scene, as is his dad I should add! And his sister, if you knew her. I like the idea of being 'glam' but sadly the reality is I exude eau de cheval pretty well all the time and am a dirt magnet - engaging at the age of 6 but wearing a little thin at 53 - there, I said it!


----------



## Gemzie121 (4 March 2011)

Daisydo said:



			Rednil riding stables in Welton Lincs. My fav was Copper, started there when I was 5 and still go off and on 30 years later
		
Click to expand...

Yay Rednil  do you remember Bogey at all? Loved that horse!  

First ever RS I went to was Birdsong near Louth in 1997/98 aged 7/8 (shut down now), remember there being a chestnut pony I always rode who I was scared of, 2 shetland ponies, and a grey called Blue.
Next RS was Rednil and I'm still there now (well I am when I can ride! currently not able to.)


----------



## Vindaloo (4 March 2011)

There was a riding school at Lynsted too wasn't there.  Opposite ish to a pub (can't remember the name, Black Bull possibly)

A girl at my school took two ponies from there, I think it may have shut down. Toby a coloured shetland and Prince a roan gelding.  She lived in the big dutch barn type place on the left as you turn into Lynsted from the A2.

Good to know that Sylvia and family are all still about and thanks for the reply billy2.  I also have the ability to attract anything smelly/dirty and have two Indian street dogs and an OH to show for it ;-)

NOt far behind you either, i'm on the count down to the big one....


----------



## billy2 (4 March 2011)

Dougalsmum said:



			There was a riding school at Lynsted too wasn't there.  Opposite ish to a pub (can't remember the name, Black Bull possibly)

A girl at my school took two ponies from there, I think it may have shut down. Toby a coloured shetland and Prince a roan gelding.  She lived in the big dutch barn type place on the left as you turn into Lynsted from the A2.

Good to know that Sylvia and family are all still about and thanks for the reply billy2.  I also have the ability to attract anything smelly/dirty and have two Indian street dogs and an OH to show for it ;-)

NOt far behind you either, i'm on the count down to the big one....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Vicarage Farm, that's where I learnt to ride - on Prince! Lame in both front legs but at least he limped evenly. I bought my first horse from there and the rest, as they say, is history...small world. isn't it?


----------



## MollyMoomin (4 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at Thurning Riding School (Cromwell Equestrian Centre?) umm, must be 25 years ago now! First ever ride was a hack on out a shetland called Sam, my friend rode Sparky who was bigger, she only got to ride him cos I thought bigger horses were cool (c'mon, I was 6) so I had to stay on Sam for bloody ages! Learnt to canter on a little chestnut mare called Jolly who I fell off every time I asked for canter and has left me with a 'worry' of canter transitions to this day! :wimp: Also rode at a riding school in Sawtry (Cambs) but can't remember the name - I could take you there though! 

Whoever it was at Cimla, my little cob was on loan to a girl who worked there, maybe 3 or 4 years ago now


----------



## mulledwhine (4 March 2011)

Gemzie121 said:



			Yay Rednil  do you remember Bogey at all? Loved that horse!  

First ever RS I went to was Birdsong near Louth in 1997/98 aged 7/8 (shut down now), remember there being a chestnut pony I always rode who I was scared of, 2 shetland ponies, and a grey called Blue.
Next RS was Rednil and I'm still there now (well I am when I can ride! currently not able to.)
		
Click to expand...

Hi, do not remember him, I am clearly a little older than you , when you are fit we should go back together , do you remember lance?


----------



## horsey mad matt (4 March 2011)

we already had a little pony which was my sisters really and when i was about 8-9 we moved to cornilo riding which was great, after a little while we sold bennie and got kai then in jan 09 i left there and bought my boy i have now and have him on diy grass livery, so nice seeing him everyday, wrather then just at weekends!! (sorry long winded story lol)

and also some names:
bobbin, medley, rocky, daisy, bella, dale, digby, arthur, roxy, ebony and many more. a couple have passed now


----------



## kiritiger (4 March 2011)

monkeybum13 said:



			I learnt to ride at White Cat Stables, Bristol on an ancient bay pony called Kelly and a dun pony called Jumbo.

I remember the riding school very clearly as it wasn't _that_ long ago that I went! (approx 14yrs ago which is nothing compared to some of you! )
		
Click to expand...

I live within walking distance of White Cat - we sometimes walk the dog up that long lane (forget the name)! 
I didn't learn to ride there though, I learnt at Wapley Riding Stables which is now livery only. I then went on to ride at Avon Riding Centre in Henbury. 

ETA : My parent's home I mean not Aber lol!


----------



## Gemzie121 (4 March 2011)

Daisydo said:



			Hi, do not remember him, I am clearly a little older than you , when you are fit we should go back together , do you remember lance?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me! Not sure when I will be back as Im having surgery but will see. No I don't know Lance, I only remember the likes of Treacle (little pony, rode him bareback on a day course), Noko, Honey, Duchess etc saying that I haven't been there all that long really! I know/have known: Eddy, April, Rowley, Grebe, Hannah, Faith, Inca, Kitty, Millie, Briggy, Crunchie, Diana, Treacle, Noko, Rosie, Belle, Honey, Bogeyman, Bess, Autumn, Duchess, Monty, Jessie, Shonie, Nikki, Penny. And I think theres been a couple of other horses, the names of which escape me, including a dappled grey that was there for a while and a small chestnut pony not much bigger than Treacle... Ginger? or something similar. 
Inca and Grebe etc must have been there a long long time!


----------



## MissMistletoe (4 March 2011)

In Dorset, Bridle Path Lodge RS, mid 80's. Ponies i can remember riding were: Spooky, Rosie, Pinto, Burt.

Then early 90's Myrtle farm RS, near Axminster, Devon. Ponies were: Bramble, Bunty, Shadow, Tasha, Rolo, Jester.

THE best RS ever, in the early 90's was Drake Farm RS, Ilton, Somerset. Ponies were: Gracey, Merrylegs, Posie, Blossom, Blackberry, Maize. That's where I really learnt how to ride a pony and had so much fun.

The memories!!!


----------



## betti (4 March 2011)

My mum did RDA for many years,my first ride was in a basket on one of the old ponies,from there i went to york riding school with major cole chasing me round with a trotting pole x


----------



## cally6008 (5 March 2011)

Anyone here from Sheffield ?

Clough Fields, Sheffield - had 3 lessons in one year, parents were skint, rode Peanuts and still got bump on foot from her standing on it all them years ago.

Spring Vale, Sheffield - loved Sandy and Crystal

Millview, Sheffield - now closed down, Muffin was my favourite, did my work experience here, lugging bales of hay/straw around at 14 and climbing on haystacks when no-one else would. Constantly got put on Beauty for some reason.

Smeltings Farm, Sheffield - best place ever for me with the two bestest ponies Bravo and Domino, worked here for 3 years


----------



## SillySausage (5 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at a stables that must have been somewhere near Alnwick, Northumberland. Can't remember much as I was tiny at the time, but I can remember a really long track there, with many pot holes. My first ride was Barbie, the most beautiful roan 

After a break I then picked riding back up at Sharna Riding Stables in Buckinghamshire. Loved, loved, loved that place! My fav was Mr Tash, I can also remember Jake, Alpha (plus foal!), Foxy Lady (the bane of my life, taught me to tack a fly kicker up!), Whisper .... some massive bay horse that hardly fit in it's stable, and a chestnut with an amazing long mane who used to go for anyone who walked past his stable but was an angel for his disabled owner!


----------



## Doncella (5 March 2011)

To keep this going anyone from Bradford West Yorks?  There were loads of stables round there.
Fagley
Lea Ridge
Tong
Shetcliffe Lane
Thornton
Wrose
Cemetry Road
Not to mention all the ones on the outskirts.
Anyone remember these odd little yards?  Only two of the above had arenas and outdoor only at that.


----------



## smiffyimp (5 March 2011)

I learnt at Shay Lane Stable near Halifax - I have photos of all the ponies that I took the day we relocated to North Yorks - I thouht my life would end... then I got Mr Beau and life continued wonderfully. Instructors at the time were Gail Lyons ans Sellwyn Yates - still to this day the finest rider I have ever seen on a horse!!! He used to do a lot of business with John Whitaker but cant remember what, i was only knee high.... Nice post, happy days


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 March 2011)

My first RS was Newton Hall in Swilland, Suffolk. Back in 1966, lessons were, I think, 5-/s (25p), we had to wear hacking jackets and hair had to be put in a net for every lesson.
 My usual pony was called Swallow, a very bouncy grey pony who taught me that riding was immense fun, very easy and that horses were the sweetest gentlest animals ever created.
 The riding school has gone from strength to strength with the same family over the years.


----------



## mulledwhine (5 March 2011)

Gemzie121 said:



			Sounds good to me! Not sure when I will be back as Im having surgery but will see. No I don't know Lance, I only remember the likes of Treacle (little pony, rode him bareback on a day course), Noko, Honey, Duchess etc saying that I haven't been there all that long really! I know/have known: Eddy, April, Rowley, Grebe, Hannah, Faith, Inca, Kitty, Millie, Briggy, Crunchie, Diana, Treacle, Noko, Rosie, Belle, Honey, Bogeyman, Bess, Autumn, Duchess, Monty, Jessie, Shonie, Nikki, Penny. And I think theres been a couple of other horses, the names of which escape me, including a dappled grey that was there for a while and a small chestnut pony not much bigger than Treacle... Ginger? or something similar. 
Inca and Grebe etc must have been there a long long time!
		
Click to expand...

I know inca, dont know the rest, it must have been longer than I thought


----------



## horsey mad matt (5 March 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 March 2011)

I started in1958 at Sally Bells, at Trowle common in Wiltshire, favourite ponies were Shandy and Amber- Sally packed up a while after and married the master of the Avon Vale. After school i upped sticks and went to Bodmin to do my AI--- Grandest of days but bloody hard work-


----------



## Andyy123 (5 March 2011)

I learnt to ride at New House Farm livery yard on a CCI 2* Eventer called Poppet in 2009 when i was 15. I've only fallen off once since i started riding so apparently i'm still not classed as a proper rider?! lol


----------



## Ginge Crosby (5 March 2011)

i learnt at Littledean RC, Glos.

My mum bought me a course of riding lessons for my 11th birthday, and i think my poor dad has regretted it ever since! 

My favourite ponies were Rainbow, an appaloosa, Drummer, a dun heinz 57 and Murphey, an EVIL yet amazing jumping machine. I still have rosettes from gymkhanas and shows there, was gutted when i found out it had closed down.


----------



## Skippys Mum (5 March 2011)

Kilmardinny - out between Bearsden and Milngavie at the north side of Glasgow.  It was run by the Sommerville family.  My instructor was called Wilma and she was really glam (and really scary back then).  Funnily enough, I am now married to her then boyfriends brother.

I'm going back a good while here though - probably about 35 years.  

I only got as far as trotting - just as I got moved into the canter class my mum stopped me going as I hadnt tidied my room.  I didnt ride again for another 10 years after that.


----------



## Dunlin (6 March 2011)

Wow, this thread is great! 

Some time ago... a stables in Mareham-Le-Fen in Lincolnshire. Can't remember the name but the horse was a lovely dappled grey called Sparky. After a few months there we moved to Sussex and I started again at Southdown Equestrian Centre in Upper Beeding, then onto to a strange but lovely lady, can't remember her name but the horse I rode was called Waltz, she was gorgeous and I learnt side saddle there. From then on it was Brendon Horse & Rider Centre, Albourne Equestrian Centre, a lady called Gail Brownrigg in Okewood Hill, Surrey where I learnt the most valuable things and groomed for her when she took her pairs to a driving competition at Burghley (when the 3DE was on, awesome weekend that was!) and finishing at Lavant Horse & Rider Centre nr. Goodwood.

Isn't it funny how I can remember horses names from some 20 years ago but the names of some stables and the instructors escape me!


----------



## EAST KENT (6 March 2011)

Any Surrey folk? Newlands Corner and Lockner Farm??


----------



## unicornleather (6 March 2011)

Starrock Lane Stables in Chipstead back in the late 60's I remember they had me on a fat pony walking round a field full of thistles, the saddle slipped and I was hanging updside down under the ponies tummy who continued to walk resulting in all the large thistles whacking me in the face and up the backside as we went!
Not nice for my first lesson!
There was a good stables at the top of Marlpit Lane in Old Coulsdon too behind the pond that my sister used to ride at but they pulled that down years ago.
Like the photo at the beginning of the girl on the grey, nice old fashioned sloping head saddle not like all the cut back heads we see today!
Pelham on lower ring too, good way of making sure the pony has brakes!
Oz


----------



## tinuviel (8 March 2011)

I went to Westmuir just outside Edinburgh in the 90's, think its now a livery yard.  My fave horse there was Tyson but I remember riding Zac, Amos, Robin, Beano, Schweppes, Hermann and Jigsaw. Loved it there until my parents decided they couldn't afford to pay for riding lessons :-(


----------



## Megan.x (8 March 2011)

3 Greys in Pyecombe haha


----------



## thegingersnitch (17 April 2011)

haha coincedance xD i used to ride and work there (Whiteleaf) but they are owned by different people now but its still loverly there they have lots of open shows and stuff


----------



## feisty_filly (17 April 2011)

total equine services in kentford, just outside newmarket. also had a few lessons at coach house stables in chippenham


----------



## Shilasdair (17 April 2011)

tinuviel said:



			I went to Westmuir just outside Edinburgh in the 90's, think its now a livery yard.  My fave horse there was Tyson but I remember riding Zac, Amos, Robin, Beano, Schweppes, Hermann and Jigsaw. Loved it there until my parents decided they couldn't afford to pay for riding lessons :-(
		
Click to expand...

I remember Westmuir - and the ponies including Amos, Tonto, Betsy and Robbie, the dreadful but funny Mole and the others.
And Shweppes' raspberry blowing trick...
S


----------



## Puddock (17 April 2011)

I keep my horse at Westmuir: it's mainly livery, but Deborah does lessons on 3 of her own horses.


----------



## Shilasdair (17 April 2011)

Edie82 said:



			I keep my horse at Westmuir: it's mainly livery, but Deborah does lessons on 3 of her own horses.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I know Deborah - she had Ebony while I knew her though.
S


----------



## millreef (17 April 2011)

Ditchling Common Stud


----------



## sunshine19 (17 April 2011)

Whitegates Riding School, Blairingone near Dollar.  My favourites were two very sweet bay ponies, Brandy and Ben


----------



## dotty1 (17 April 2011)

I went to Cullum Farm Riding school just outside St Ives in Cambs.  I rode Toby, Betsy, Silver and Davey, that I can remember.  It was mid 70's. Then when I moved here in 1979 I went to South Cerney Riding school, run by Helen Dorling and I rode Marky and Puck.
I think I dressed up, wearing my hacking jacket each time I went for a lesson...Oh dear.


----------



## millhouse (17 April 2011)

Foxhill at Whiteknights in Reading.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (17 April 2011)

I started at whiteleaf stables too, many years ago, way back in the early 80s. I do not remember much, just having to bike there from the otherside of Sittingbourne, I remember getting excited about my lesson as soon as i'd get to the co-op. We didn't stay long, I rode a big grey, can't remember it's name. We left after the young girl teaching us spent our whole lesson snogging her boyfriend, only shouting at me and my sister not to look while we trotted around! I cried the whole way home. We were only allowed to go every other week. We moved to Deepdean stables in Challock after that and then wonders of wonders Mum bought our first pony Star!


----------



## monikirk (17 April 2011)

Jane Lee's in Wooton Northampton - on a pony with a rather politically incorrect name! Jane is now Jane Spencer - if you ride with Pytchley you will know her!
Then Brampton Stables.


----------



## HashRouge (17 April 2011)

I learnt at Spring Paddocks in Charlesworth, Derbyshire. It's still running under the same management as far as I know (I remember it being run by a mum and her two daughters). My favourite horse was William (I rode there until 2000) and I used to look after Rosie on weekends. I remember lots of rainy weekends there when we'd get soaked leading the beginners in the 2pm class!
I know there used to be a riding school up on Hobson Moor (Mottram) area that's famous among my older horsey friends. They all learnt to ride there back in the seventies and used to tell me stories of being chucked on crazy ponies in their first lessons and just being told to hold on! It shut down a while ago, though I'm not sure when, and is a private house now. Can't remember what it was called.


----------



## Onyxia (17 April 2011)

I had a very odd start,but it did me good- even now have no fear of getting on whatever is offered! 
Very first was a holiday camp stables with only 5 horses in Essex(Seawick I think). The had a very funky Fjord called Arnie-would have been about 92 or 93.
Then I saved my lunch money each week for rides at Barnet Riding School, they had  lots of lovely ponies.
After that,I did work experiance at the London Equestrian Centre in Mill Hill and fell head over heals for Crispin,Pally and Benji.


----------



## Vetty (17 April 2011)

dotty1 said:



			Then when I moved here in 1979 I went to South Cerney Riding school, run by Helen Dorling
		
Click to expand...

Helen is still running that place!!! She must be about 108 by now...... I rode there from about 1982 to 86 and she seemed old then!! But I started riding at Brook Farm in Haydon Wick, Swindon in 1974. I remember a little grey called Cobweb and a whizzy dun pony called Jenny Wren - she was loads of fun!! We used to go on hacks and at the point where they used to canter all the ponies would just take off as a group and bomb across the field!!

Happy days......


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 April 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I remember Westmuir - and the ponies including Amos, Tonto, Betsy and Robbie, the dreadful but funny Mole and the others.
And Shweppes' raspberry blowing trick...
S 

Click to expand...

I started there waaaay back late 70's - early 80's....

....and Mole????

Threw me off into the side wall! REALLY dented my confidence....little *****!

Jamie the shetland, Scallywag and Raffles....only ones I can remember! I was almost 7 years old when I started!

Then we moved back down to lincs and I REALLY learned to ride at Bakers (Park Riding School), and did my riding test at Rednil, Welton.


----------



## nona1 (18 April 2011)

My first wasn't a real riding school, I was pony mad and a neighbour's teenager 'worked with horses' and used to give me lessons once a week for 75p! It's only now looking back I realise she was sneaking me on to a livery pony, it was just a tiny DIY yard. Only rode a pony called Sunny.

Then I went to a place called Tylers Farm near Brentwood. Not the best on reflection, they were on a common and all the horses were tethered overnight as no other turnout, apart from the one pony who was just turned loose. Apart from that they only had a few cobs and horses and I was terrified at the thought of being stuck up on one of these giants. HAd lessons for a while then the instructor left and they just used to hire them out by the hour. So at 9 I was off hacking by myself...my favourites were Sunshine and then Spot once I plucked up courage to move up a size..

Got fed up with that and wanted real lessons so went to Sawyers Hall farm when I was 11. Great instructor and horses/ponies, pretty good hacking as well. Favourites were Bumble and Puzzle because they were the naughty ones.

Then I went and worked for rides at a hobby sj'ers yard for a year. After that went to Brooke Farm Riding School in Billlericay - terrible horses, terrible instruction, but my first place with an indoor school and the prospect of a warm, dry winter won me over.

After that, FINALLY got my own pony. Which funnily enough I started off keeping at the first little DIY yard I started out at, and then moved to Sawyers Hall.


----------



## dobbin27 (18 April 2011)

At a riding school in Great Gransden (Cambs) in the late 80's. I think it was called Gransden Hall Riding School, but not sure..

I started off going to watch my friends lessons until I bullied my parents into letting me have my own, I'd do absolutely anything to get even another minute there with the horses.  I remember going to help out at weekends/over the holidays and the girls on the yard sharing ice creams from a freezer in the office/tackroom with us!..  (But not when Mrs Craze (??) was about!! we had to hide them quick if she arrived unexpected)


----------



## Pink_Lady (18 April 2011)

Started learning at Norton Heath (when it was a riding centre) back in the <cough> early 1970s.  My first ride was on a little skewbald called Tinkerbell.  Anyone else remember the riding school ponies from those days?

In later years rode at Crystalbrook Riding Stables in Theydon Bois - excellent hacking as right on the edge of Epping Forest.


----------



## peanut (18 April 2011)

With Miss Gooding in Holford Combe at the foot of the Quantock Hills.  Followed by Wafrons in Chessington


----------



## thespanishmane (18 April 2011)

Well, here's one from the mid 60's - 
Before the Norton Heath Equestrian Centre in Essex came to be the big competetion domain, it was a little riding school called 'The Orchards'.  It was run by an ex Army bod by the name of Captain Mansell and his daughter Anne springs to mind.  I remember being taken there by my dad when I was five, being plonked on a grey pony called Timmy who rodeoed me into the concrete yard!  I also remember being hoicked back on and told to stop crying!
i rode there from the age of 5 until I was 11, when my dad informed me I knew all I was going to ever need to know about horses, and it was about time I got it of my system.  That clearly didnt work!
I was wholly envious of the Captains daughter as she had a little bay show jumper of 14.2 called Drummer, and I imagined them as Marion Coakes and Stroller!  
We all wore our cork hats (one day my mum found out I had nits, and although I was allowed to spend my ususal whole day at the stables, I was not allowed to remove my hat under any circumstances! oh the SHAME of it )  I always had second hand Millets Bedford cord jods, yellow woolie and/or yellow aertex shirt.


----------



## Pink_Lady (18 April 2011)

Ooohhhh I remember Tim from Norton Heath ... he was still there in the 1970s


----------



## TheShark (18 April 2011)

Aw. Nice to read happy memories. I learned to ride ata lovely place called greenacres at puxley, near towcester in northants/ bucks border I was allowed to go fir one hour a week and it was one hour a week of pure joy! Lovely horses (not plodders) and lovely people. I had a great instructor called cathy who gave me so much confidence I couldn't give a ******* if I fell of and bounced! 
It had great facilities ( indoor and outdoor school, hacking, lovely xc course, safe places to gallop.

Fab ponies from the wee (little bimbo) to the large ( big old hector). And everything in between. 

Oh, and lovely lady called sheila who ran the school. It's a livery yard now and, if I had my own, I'd go back in a shot. 

I do wish I could go back in time!


----------



## Union_Jack (19 April 2011)

I learned from Jane too. After she had married Richard and had moved to East Haddon. Must say that I did learn a great seat and even after leaving the country 22 years ago she still asks my Mum how Im doing.
Her teaching style was different but I learned a fantastic seat, how to ride anything and how to turn out to a very high standard. 
I still do some things the Jane Spencer way and laugh at wy Im doing them


----------



## Vindaloo (19 April 2011)

We must have been there much the same time Sukistokes 2.  Was the grey Puff?  I'm struggling to remember all the names but there was Dandy, Orry, Kizzy, Sparky, Dusty, Cracker (who I recall running over a poor girl once in the field), nettle (a thoroughbred) Oh and loads more i've totally forgotten about.  I did a few stable management courses there and yep, there was a lot of kissing going on between various people.

Not me I hasten to add.  It was horses and horses and more horses..... boys? MEH.


----------



## Dollysox (19 April 2011)

Gosh - this is going back a long time.  Must have been late 60s/very early 70s in Troon in Ayrshire.  It was a place called Wrights Riding Academy, run by a chap called Mr Wilson (although he didn't teach).  Very structured place - you were encouraged to go all day and help as well as ride.  We had lunchtime lectures whilst tack cleaning.  

I remember instructors Jackie (very scarey lady) and Mary (who was lovely).  Horses I particularly remember were Eldorado (palomino and gorgeous), Toby, Conchita, Shamrock (who was 38 and used to pull horse drawn trams - she could still bolt with you on the beach), Trixie, Commanche, Smartie, Apache.  We had to wear white shirts with black jumpers on top.  It did give me a very good grounding and the horses were great.


----------



## LaurenBay (19 April 2011)

I learnt to ride at Woodredon EC. 11 years ago, it was based in Epping forest, was lovely.

The ponies I used to ride were, Jay, Midas, Marty, Blue, New Blue, Conker, Ben, Jess, Poppy.

It's a brilliant yard


----------



## spaniel (19 April 2011)

Enfys said:



			I used to compete at Cheston in the early 90's !

I can't remember the first RS, somewhere in Bristol in the late 60's.

Then Devenish Pitt in Farway, Devon for a bit (still going strong and still in the Banks family) and riding was in the syllabus at school (Manor House, Honiton) 

Jumping was at the Newburys place in Exeter with Tony.
		
Click to expand...

Another one from Cheston Farm!!!

After plodding round on ponies since before I could walk I started my first 'proper' lessons at Cheston in around 1970ish.  I can still remember the names of some of the horses and ponies even now.  Wonderful hacks across the Moors and the dreaded jumping lane and fixed wooden wall jump!

We bought my first 'own' pony from there too.... a reject who had been turned out as she would buck everyone off.  We got on like a house on fire and she taught me to stay on,  scramble over devon banks,  hunt and generally have fun.

Must go back and visit.


----------



## Vindaloo (19 April 2011)

I went to Woodreddon last year just before moving out here!  They actually had some really nice horses to ride and the instructors were lovely.

There was a pony there called Midas, my friend rode him.  Surely it can't be the same one.  If it is, good grief he looks well and credit to the place.

I agree, it's a really nice yard to ride at.  I wanted to keep my (now sold) chap there but the turn out in Winter was very limited and I think there was one hell of a waiting list.


----------



## Annagain (19 April 2011)

quirky said:



			I learnt to ride in the late 70's at Cardiff Equestrian Centre.
I remember my instructor was called Nick and he was really tall and skinny.
I used to ride a little strawberry roan called Pinky.

Those were the days .
		
Click to expand...

Nick now owns/runs this place: http://www.alpspark.co.uk/

He teaches me and is chair of our riding club!


----------



## LaurenBay (19 April 2011)

Yes they have lovely Horses there, thats the same Midas, sadly he died about 4 months ago. I think he was into his 30's though.

Waiting list is still very long, and I would love to be there but I agree the turnout is not the best.

It now has a XC course, More stables and a tack room.


----------



## Annagain (19 April 2011)

I started at Downside Riding centre in Penarth near Cardiff. My first ride was on Coco, my first fall was off Flicka - saddle slipped and so did I! My favourite horses were Smartie (I had an "I heart Smartie" T-shirt), Ben and later on Albert, huge 17hh chestnut I used to ride when I was only about 12 and Gemma who would pull faces and bite all but the most confident of handlers, you couldn't show any fear to her!  

Years later when I had my loan pony and joined pony club I realise it had a terrible reputation (looking back some of their horse care was questionable - no turnout for the poor blighters except a tiny bare paddock or in the indoor school overnight, they took it in turns even for that)  but at the time I didn't know any better. They've been taken over now and have a much better reputation I think.


----------



## monikirk (20 April 2011)

Union_Jack said:



			I learned from Jane too. After she had married Richard and had moved to East Haddon. Must say that I did learn a great seat and even after leaving the country 22 years ago she still asks my Mum how Im doing.
Her teaching style was different but I learned a fantastic seat, how to ride anything and how to turn out to a very high standard. 
I still do some things the Jane Spencer way and laugh at wy Im doing them
		
Click to expand...

Love Jane - I had lessons from her at East Haddon on I think Tom, Rustler, Kashmir and a super bay cob who I hunted. The indoor sch at Buckby Folly was super along with the mini cross country jumps. I remember coming off a few times jumping and just being bundled back on with heaps of encouragement and not a second thought!


----------



## j1ffy (20 April 2011)

I learnt at White Horse Stables in Goosey, Oxfordshire.  It was run by Diney Godfrey, I'd love to know what she is doing now!  I spent many happy hours being run away with and falling off a dun 12.2hh called Beauty, her dam Girlie was also there.  Beauty once ran away with me in the arena straight over a 2'9" fence - by far the biggest that I'd jumped at the time and a sign of how much she loved jumping!  I learnt a lot from her and the other ponies and horses there - Candy, Shannon, Api, Lizzie (the 17hh hunter who taught us all that horses love Guiness!), then the "fancy" workling liveries Mr T, Dollar and many others!!

The stables were scruffy but always clean, tidy and well-managed.  There was one outdoor 20x40 and a pig-pen with Vietnamese pot-bellies behind one of the stable blocks   I remember going on a riding holiday to Wellington in the early 90s and being blown away at how big and posh it was!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 April 2011)

1963 two local girls Anne Lewis and Mary Rowley had 3 ponies and started teaching in fields opposite my home.  

They then set up Henfield Stables (just up the road from White Cat who were the "posh" version")

Anne then went on the set up Westerleigh Stables now a livery yard.  She sadly passed away some years ago.  Remember "Mickey" first pony to ride, jump, canter, and fall off!


----------



## JustMe22 (20 April 2011)

Flicker said:



			I still remember my first lesson, aged 8, at Riverbend Riding School outside Johannesburg.  I was so excited I was nearly sick in the car on the way out.  I rode a chestnut pony called Coco and did my first ever Round The World.  I cried when I had to get off.

I think my parents had been calling my bluff, booking me the lesson, and they didn't think I'd stick with it.  I think they've realised I'm serious about it now 

Click to expand...

Are you still in SA??? Haha sorry, I'm in Gauteng..get excited if I see someone from South Africa


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 April 2011)

Vetty said:



			Helen is still running that place!!! She must be about 108 by now...... I rode there from about 1982 to 86 and she seemed old then!! But I started riding at Brook Farm in Haydon Wick, Swindon in 1974. I remember a little grey called Cobweb and a whizzy dun pony called Jenny Wren - she was loads of fun!! We used to go on hacks and at the point where they used to canter all the ponies would just take off as a group and bomb across the field!!

Happy days......
		
Click to expand...

Jenny Wren went from Brook Farm to Hulbert's Green Farm at Brinkworth because I rode her there in about 84 - 86 along with the legendary Emmanuel (finally retired in the late 90's I believe), Taffy and Bella 
(Janice at HGF is Horace at Brook Farm's daughter).


----------



## Shameem (22 April 2011)

Red30563 said:



			I had my first lessons at Nightingale Riding Stables in Buckhurst Hill, Essex. And here I am on a pony called Smokey Joe. No, I don't know why I was on such a wee pony either! 







(No crit, please! I was 10 and it was 1973!)
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride Smokey-Joe too, also in 1973 when I was 10! I also rode Bracken, Misty, and Silver, but mostly Bracken. Do you remember Tom? He used to call me 'the little dark girl!' as my dad is Iranian (not very pc nowadays). I loved riding there - my parents still live in Buckhurst Hill, but I'm in Germany. I'm visiting them next week and will visit the stables with my 9 year old daughter  I haven't ridden for ages - have you? Seeing you on Smokey-Joe brought back memories!


----------



## MrsElle (22 April 2011)

I learnt to ride at Woodfoot in Rotherham, the owner was a lady called Pat, I think, who ran the stables with her daughter.

I used to help out on the weekends for free rides.  I remember a little shettie called Bracken and a mad grey welshie who used to tank off with me all the time out on hacks!

When I left school I was on a horsey YTS scheme (yes, I am that old!) and our base was a riding school at Fulwood, Sheffield, possibly Millview.  I loved a grumpy mare there called Nutmeg, still wonder what became of her.  While on my YTS I also worked at a place near Matlock at Denby Dale and worked at Helena Dickensons place in Sheffield for a while.

Ah, happy memories!


----------



## Aoibhin (22 April 2011)

the first Proper slessons i had was at The old Tiger in Soham, Lorraine Webster as she was then ran it (early 80's) & my SIL used to work there too.

i loved Merlin the most (corner cutting non cantering little bugger he was) but also remember Fudge, Polo, Arther, Hermese, Rambo & Curly. OOH happy days.


----------



## City Mare (22 April 2011)

I learnt to ride at Bretons in Rainham, Essex mid 80s.  Lessons every saturday and "pony week" every summer holidays - where you had the same pony for a week for numerous lessons and "shows" and included a grand finale fancy dress.  I have a photo somewhere of me on Grassy dressed as a gypsy (not a pike as in MBFGW) but flowing skirt, big-earring-sporting-type gypsy.. (both skirt and earrings hijacked from my mum). 

Later on I went off to Havering Park/Havering Atte Bower, and was dropped off every Saturday by good old mum, with a pound and a chicken and mushroom pot noodle, to "help".  "Help" consisted of leading during lessons, mucking out and putting out - oh and being shouted at by Rose, bless her soul.
Sundays, dropped off again not to help, but for a hack through the woods. My memory's not very good at the finer details of anything, so I don't remember any names (appalling I know) except for Major who my older sister used to ride out on Sunday hacks.


----------



## Vetty (25 April 2011)

MagsnPaddy said:



			Jenny Wren went from Brook Farm to Hulbert's Green Farm at Brinkworth because I rode her there in about 84 - 86 along with the legendary Emmanuel (finally retired in the late 90's I believe), Taffy and Bella 
(Janice at HGF is Horace at Brook Farm's daughter).
		
Click to expand...

I rode at Hulberts from 89 to 97..... Emmanuel died a few years back aged about 37 and my cousin broke him in when he was at Mr Brown's!

My daughter started riding at Hulberts Green but Janice has scaled it right down now and only offers semi and private lessons and only has about 8 horses/ponies so we've moved to Ashdown Equestrian in Wootton Bassett.....

Thanks for the info about Jenny Wren, she was ace......


----------



## Lydz13 (25 April 2011)

Widbrook Arabian Stud in Bradford on Avon, Wiltshire. Foxy taught me to jump and Sonny taught me to sit a buck


----------



## PoppyAnderson (25 April 2011)

blitznbobs said:



			I learnt to ride at Pam Rigby's (Mobberley RIding School) in CHeshire. I rode there in the late 70s and the horses I remember most were Joey (who I was in love with) Pebbles and Robin.... And Taktro (Sp) who was a MASSIVE bigblack horse (well when I was 5 I thought he was massive and I remember one of the staff leading me round the yard on him and feeling like the Queen of the world!)

BnBx
		
Click to expand...


I didn't learn there but had a few lessons once upon a time. The only pony I (vaguely) remember was a little sturdy dun thing called fudge/smudge? If you pressed the right buttons on him, he went like a good 'un! He didn't used to have a stable tho', just a stall and it used to upset me no end :-(


----------



## PoppyAnderson (25 April 2011)

Well, got all the way to the end and not one person for Croft Riding School in Warrington! Them were the days! Ken, who'd never let you do anything but walk and trot, Maureen, Pam, Orinocco, Bubbles.....ah, the memories!


----------



## hobo (25 April 2011)

Super thread, didn,t realise how old some of us are!! I went to stanwell moor stables in very early 70's and green lane stables in mid 70's.
From stanwell I remember Hercules (about 12h.h) and TOG ( touch of gold) who reared if you kicked!
From Greenlane I can,t remeber names but Patsy Kensit had a pony there.


----------



## Chico Mio (25 April 2011)

I learnt to ride in the grounds of Stowe School - fabulous   I cannot remember the lady's name who ran it, but 'Sylvia' rings a bell.

I was about four when I started...so 1969 and I don't remember any beginner's stuff in the school, but I do remember when older, tearing across the school grounds to the sound of thundering hooves and Capability Brown spinning in his grave.  I used to ride a mare called Galli.

I remember sulking that I wasn't allowed down the jumping lane -  think I was about seven when we moved away.  I then spent many happy hours in the '70s at a place called Bill Juffs in a Bedfordshire village, who's name eludes me.


----------



## LizzyandToddy (25 April 2011)

having lessons with livery yard owner on my first ponio!


----------



## ChestnutConvert (25 April 2011)

I learnt to ride and everything you could imagine about ponies at Flamsteads Farm on the Bucks/Herts border. It was the greatest grounding to a life with horses and i still remember some of things i was taught....and some i should 
porobavbly forget these days!

I then went to Gaddesdon place stables/RDA and had great laughs there and Patchetts before it turned as professional and had a riding school.
The first two places were great for letting you get there early, catch your pony, groom, track up and all that so that you learnt and weren't just a conveyor belt of kids bombing around

Did anyone else ride at these places or around the area?? (i've been around a few this way in 21 years!)


----------



## Digger123 (25 April 2011)

40 years ago at mr forsythes just outside offerton. 
We had peter,prince,tango,charmaine,polo,charmaine,piper,romany to name but a few
Quin was my favourite and I used to ride him a lot. Then my friend got a couple of horses and I used to ride them.I left home and joined the RAF and gave up for a few years. I then started riding again at Thurning,which I think has been mentioned before.That would of been in the early 80's.Fell pregnant,so gave up for a few years again.Started back again at Rosebrook EC just outside of Diss then onto Blenheim stables just outside of Benson when we got posted again.


----------



## Malicia (2 July 2011)

Nightingales for me! 

1995-1998 (aged about 6-9 years), started out on Sixpence, then Apple, then Samson (who then went to Chigwell Riding for the Disabled, and was sadly put to sleep a few years later due to colic), the Ozzie (with two gears; NO! and GO!).
I returned to Nightingales when I was 14-15, helping out a few evenings a week for occasional rides on Ozzie (who actually moved up to GO! for me!) and lovely little Heasley - and trotting Honey up and down the lane whilst avoiding being nipped! - until my Dad saw my school report card and sadly put his foot down about me spending my evenings "knee deep in s***" 
I remember Tom barking out instructions  -  I learnt so much there, especialy the one-to-one lessons I had with Tom when there had been a cancellation or something - I will never forget my first (brief!) canter, on Apple, with Tom and his dog Mischief running alongside!!
I heard that Tom has stopped running the yard - does anyone know what he, or any of the horses, are up to these days?


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2011)

The man at the end of the road got a shetland called poncho for his grandaughter who was scared to ride him, so i did, it was a baptism of fire, he was a quirky wee boy.That was about 19-70
A young girl who could ride showed me the basics and that was it for me.
When he was sold i had proper lessons at woodend farm in Falkirk with Janice and Bob sharp, i remember Richard meade visiting at a show we had.
I rode a shetland called twinkle then a bigger shetland called Jamie, then pixie and gypsy.
I remember the first time i got to ride cavalier an ex race horse if memory serves me right, he seemed huge to me then and i loved him to bits.


----------



## bumblelion (2 July 2011)

What a lovely post! The first riding school I went to was at tattershall leisure centre, lincs. The first pony I rode there was called rupert. I also rode trixie, flossy, fin, pepsie


----------



## bumblelion (2 July 2011)

Blooming phone! As I was saying!!
Fliss, badger, and clippy! The main two however that I rode was Thomas, I loved him so much and was very priviledged to have been allowed to ride him as he was very sharp and only allowed 2 of us on him, ever!! And Oliver, who was misunderstood, a 5yo and just lovely!! I miss those days and the horseys, especially Tom and oli!!! The place shut down and I never knew what happened to the two of them. I then left there and went onto sheepgate in Boston and spent a couple of years there before leaving school and joining the army and then getting my own horses!!


----------



## savia (2 July 2011)

I first started at a rising school called Field Farm in Ilkeston just up the road from the American Adventure theme park! I don't remember any instructors names but my fave pony was PJ a little black mare who was privately owned.I was so upset when she was sold And then there was a grey shetland (i think) mare called Bonnie who was allowed to roam free around the yard during the day.The second place I went to was Selston Equestrian Centre and I was so in love with Brig it was unreal


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (2 July 2011)

:O
my nan and grandad owned whiteleaf


----------



## saddlebags (2 July 2011)

Anyone from the Tunbridge Wells area?
 I remember first lessons age 4 ish at I think it was Pete's riding school in Frant ....... this was hundreds of years ago but I remember ponies Firefly, 
 Conker, Bertie a big grey.
 I looked for the place on a visit home all the fields are gone and it's now housing ... sad
 Also Redsheen was a place that bred red setters and had ponies I remember riding at.
 Then had a job in Brenchly breaking six wild and wooly New Forrest ponies for a lady who owned Chillmill Manor.
 Would love to hear from anyone who remembers any of these


----------



## indie999 (2 July 2011)

Parrots riding stables(yes very old fashioned not a school OR equestrian centre) 
In Hoddesdon..horses Flicker/Fella/Ebony/Jiminy/Sadie/Lockie/Polly who was 28 and soon PTS/Lulu who would grab you a real lioness/Dinky who was owned(all the school children knew her as she was kept up by Merk Sharp Dome..field all gone now)
Whiskey was owned by Janet who run the yard for Mr P. Mel and Ginger the youngsters.

Agree H& Safety would have a fit now(no hats no qualifications that I knew off). Also learnt to smoke. Bread and butter roll was our reward. Sometimes we got invited into see Mrs P and got a hard bit of victoria cake.We did then get something like 50p for a days work eventually as we were slave labour but loved it! They had a barn full of bullocks and did a bit of haulage. Mr P was very kind old man and really loved his horses. Apart from Lulu they were all snaffle mouthed and apart from the odd quirk were all steady edies 110% traffic etc they knew their job. Wish I could find that type now dont know what people do to the horses these days?

Doesnt this bring back memories...It is now flats and I am sure if you asked anyone they would never believe it had been there!


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 July 2011)

Went to a farmhouse in Acharacle [Scotland] where there were two ponies, mine was called Uist [outer hebridean island].
It was rather smelly but otherwise a great pony.


----------



## Madam Min (2 July 2011)

I started riding when I was 6 at Northfield Riding Centre, St Helens back in the '80's. My auntie had recently started riding there after having not ridden since she was a teenager and being horse mad I persuaded my parents to let me ride there. The first pony I rode was Gem who was a bay mare prob about 13.2h. I later rode most of the other ponies then the school horses. Round about the age of 10 I became a "helper" and would spend most Saturdays mucking out  etc and leading round the lead rein kids with the other pony mad kids whose parents all hoped it was "just a phase"!

I'm still there with 2 horses on livery but I have so many happy memories!


----------



## MissDior (2 July 2011)

I started riding when we lived abroad in Saudi Arabia, I was only 6 at the time but remember it so well. I rode a little coloured pony called candy most of the time and remember being so distraught if she wasnt brought out. My real riding education started when we moved back to Scotland, I started riding with my aunties friends daughter who gave lessons. She is a throw you in at the deepend kinda teacher but seemed to work for me. 9 years on I keep my own horse with her and she is helping me bring her on .


----------



## caileag (30 September 2011)

Skippys Mum said:



			Kilmardinny - out between Bearsden and Milngavie at the north side of Glasgow.  It was run by the Sommerville family.  My instructor was called Wilma and she was really glam (and really scary back then).  Funnily enough, I am now married to her then boyfriends brother.

I'm going back a good while here though - probably about 35 years.  

I only got as far as trotting - just as I got moved into the canter class my mum stopped me going as I hadnt tidied my room.  I didnt ride again for another 10 years after that.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Kilmardinny! I started there about 30yrs ago. 942 4404. That number is ingrained in my memory. My Dad was constantly threatening not to let me go because of the state of my room.

Sad to see it looking so run down now. The covered school looks so dilapidated.


----------



## OldNag (30 September 2011)

I grew up in South London. Very first lessons were with a lady named Marilyn who had some horses stabled at Tooting Bec... there was (don't know if it's still there) a sand school on the common.  I remember she had a lovely pony called Merlin.  Later went to Dulwich and Willowtree...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 September 2011)

Started at Bridge Barn in Horsell (Valerie Millwood owned) as my mother was head girl there, before she had more of us kids, this was before Thea joined Valerie. I was plonked on ponies as a baby & progressed to lead rein riding & being allowed onto Keith Luxfors 12.2 show ponies on occasions.
Valerie moved to Chobham, the original yard has now become a Beefeater & Premier Inn. When popping in there, I still remember riding in the school - which is part of the car park!

Did a short while at Langshot in Chobham when Andy Baldry ran it, when I was 9/10 then mum got us a pony for us kids to share.

Few yrs later went on to Huntersfield Farm in Banstead to do BHS exams, when Marion Borland was chief.


----------



## Hedwards (30 September 2011)

I've loved this thread!

but where are all the leicestershire people!?!?!

Think 88/89 I started at Witham Villa, back then owned by a lady called Pandora - horrible woman and had a rep for beating the ponies (I was 3/4 at the time so wasnt really aware of it) - they specialised in Caspian ponies, the instructor was called Heather and from what i remember was lovely - my favourite was a little bay caspian called Hotan. (must add Witham now has a very very good reputation and is the first place I recommend in the area for kids lessons!)

1990 - i started lessons at South Leicestershire Riding Establishment (Kenneth Clawsons yard) - back then they had a proper riding school with 5-6 ponies, JP sheffield did most of the lessons, I used to ride his old SJ pony Henry - the most fantastic pony ever, full of attitude and regularly dragged us out to his field when we tried to walk him to the school, jumped like a stag though awesome pony! , I spend almost my whole summer holidays there working for free/rides. I stayed there until I went to Uni. That place changed so much over the years - for the better as I was old enough to ride the ex-eventers when they stopped doing pony lessons, bought my first horse from Paul (the chestnut in my sig). Learnt so much!


----------



## SusannaF (30 September 2011)

tibby said:



			Hi I began riding at my aunt's riding school, " Willow Farm " in Ormesby St Margaret near Gt Yarmouth in Norfolk, I was three at the time we wore scratchy cavalry twill jods and lace up shoes, this was nearly 47 years ago, my aunt is still teaching youngsters to ride, she did, and still does shout like a sargent major no one argued with her, we all loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had a lesson there the other year and have written about it in my book!

I started at the Red Barn in Stanford, California for various reasons.

Then a riding school in Costessey, Norfolk, which has since been demolished. It was in the sand quarries and we used to ride around Ringland.

Then Cringleford Riding School, run by the great Paula Sykes (Pat Smythe's groom) and finally Weston Longville for a wee while as a teenager.


----------



## Doncella (30 September 2011)

hch4971 said:



			I started at Owlet Farm Riding School in Horsforth, Leeds, when I was 9, told them I knew how to ride and went straight out on a hack (I had never been on a horse and they must have known when I clambered on but still let me go out).  I managed the steering and stopping, didn't like the trot much and the canter on the cricket pitch nearly finished me but I managed to stay on and was hooked from then.  I used to ride what I thought was a huge fleabitten grey called Alex who used to star in Follifoot (Owlet used to provide the horses), he probably wasn't that big really.   I went on to be an instructress and worked at the next door riding school, Lingbob, that was the posh one of the area, we livery there now and the YO still has all the old photos of the horses.  We spend many happy times remembering them!
		
Click to expand...

I know all of these,  I started at Mrs Olliphant's  Radcliffe Riding School in Radcliffe Lane Fagley Bradford before "progressing" to Thornton stables on Back Lane, Lea Ridge at Cottingley and Wharfedale in Menstone, all long gone now.
Remind me where Lingbob is again please,


----------



## Sheep (30 September 2011)

The first pony I ever sat on belonged to my mum's friend; he was a little fatty called Jake. I think I was about 2 at the time.

I started having lessons then when I was 4. The first pony I had a lesson on was a little black one called Sugar. He lost a shoe during the lesson so I kept it! The yard was known locally as Brambly Hollow, I don't even know if it had a proper name. It's long gone now, there's houses there instead. When I started I think it was £3 a lesson.. after maybe 4 or 5 years there I moved on to a place called Lime Park just up the road.


----------



## scrunchie (30 September 2011)

Mine was Wilton House riding school, at Catsfield, East Sussex in the early 90s.

The best days of my life were there. My favourite pony was called Rex. I remember grooming him and pretending he was mine.

I drove down the drive of it last year but discovered it had all changed. I don't think it's a riding school any more. The indoor school had been turned into a barn. I felt very uncomfortable so we spun round at the bottom and got out of there quick! lol.

I miss those days....


----------



## PitPony (30 September 2011)

Mine was a riding school on Chobham Common in Surrey...they had shetlands...I was 4 and would only ride one called Jamie!!! we basically did gymhana every week...it was brill.
Then I went to a riding school in Pyrford run be a lady called Nuala...she was very strict with the horses and we were taught lots of things there and we did own a pony days which were excellent. I always wanted to ride a furry black dales called Blackie who was a right madam...my best mate always wanted a horse called Bullet (he wasnt one though!).
Happy days...I loved them


----------



## Ibblebibble (30 September 2011)

monkeybum13 said:



			I learnt to ride at White Cat Stables, Bristol on an ancient bay pony called Kelly and a dun pony called Jumbo.

I remember the riding school very clearly as it wasn't _that_ long ago that I went! (approx 14yrs ago which is nothing compared to some of you! )
		
Click to expand...

didn't start at Whitecat but went there regularly when i was about 15-16 i remember there was a horse called Nobby lol, you had to start rising to get the bugger to trot can't remember any of the others names, too buy laughing at nobby
Started riding when i was about 7 or 8 at a place nr Willsbridge in Bristol, can't remember what it was called but it's now a vets practice! have a feeling it got closed down/lost it's licence


----------



## ebonyallen (30 September 2011)

Shelties Riding Stables Hawkinge Kent, still there but now called Coombe Wood,far too many years ago !!


----------



## Fools Motto (30 September 2011)

I was lucky enough to have my own pony from when I was 2... Riding and horses are seriously in my blood!
But, I also did many an hour at a few RS. The first being the horses and ponies at Knighton House School, Dorset. I remember Scamp, Polo, RobRoy, Jammy and Peri, Quest and Honey to name a few. My great dear friends, had and still have, Deer park Riding stables in Blandford. Tumbleweed, Huntsman and Warick, the ever grumpy Muffin, and very old Sailor I remember very well! Pandora and Copper, who changed colour over night - literally from chestnut to grey. Very odd, and various stories came out of it. And Narvel the stallion... oh to even be asked to touch him you thought you had gods gift lol - he was a lovely horse!


----------



## Boulty (30 September 2011)

Well technically the 1st horse I sat on was pony trekking in the lake district (little grey thing called Misty, can't remember what I did yesterday but I can remember that pony's name lol!) but the place I had my 1st official lessons was Westways riding school in Thorner in the late nineties (I'll've been around 6/7ish I think...) when we used to do half an hours riding and half an hours stable management (that's where I learnt how to take a bridle to bits, all the names of the different brushes, mucking out and all kinds of stuff that I've now forgotten!). On my 1st ever lesson I rode a bay pony called Toby and we went for a hack (!), this is without me being told any of the aides whatsoever. The lessons were in a tiny school and trotting to the back of the ride took all of about 5 strides (walking and trotting were all we ever did). Horses I remember were Ellie the shetland, Tuesday who was about 30 & was one of my favourites, Cesar, Dusty Bin, Magic the naughty pony who nobody ever seemed to ride without a leader, Hinny the erm hinny and Danny who arrived just before I left and I remember liking cos he had a bit of personality. Also remember they used to have a big gala for Hinny's birthday every year, which was great fun. After I got frustrated with not really progressing with the riding side of things there I started at Astley Riding Centre nr Swillington and carried on with lessons there and eventually kept my own horse there until a few years ago.


----------



## Kaylum (30 September 2011)

Boulty said:



			Well technically the 1st horse I sat on was pony trekking in the lake district (little grey thing called Misty, can't remember what I did yesterday but I can remember that pony's name lol!) but the place I had my 1st official lessons was Westways riding school in Thorner in the late nineties (I'll've been around 6/7ish I think...) when we used to do half an hours riding and half an hours stable management (that's where I learnt how to take a bridle to bits, all the names of the different brushes, mucking out and all kinds of stuff that I've now forgotten!). On my 1st ever lesson I rode a bay pony called Toby and we went for a hack (!), this is without me being told any of the aides whatsoever. The lessons were in a tiny school and trotting to the back of the ride took all of about 5 strides (walking and trotting were all we ever did). Horses I remember were Ellie the shetland, Tuesday who was about 30 & was one of my favourites, Cesar, Dusty Bin, Magic the naughty pony who nobody ever seemed to ride without a leader, Hinny the erm hinny and Danny who arrived just before I left and I remember liking cos he had a bit of personality. Also remember they used to have a big gala for Hinny's birthday every year, which was great fun. After I got frustrated with not really progressing with the riding side of things there I started at Astley Riding Centre nr Swillington and carried on with lessons there and eventually kept my own horse there until a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I used to have lessons with the owners of Astley's Dad when they were in Kippax.  Many many years ago.  

First learnt to ride at Joan Austin's which was in Skelton in Leeds.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (30 September 2011)

First on a shettie called Louby Loo at a little riding school that has long gone called Fairview (I think) then at the Wellington in Hook, Hants, I learned a hell of a lot there.
FDC


----------



## TJP (30 September 2011)

I started riding 34 years ago, 7 years ago I bought the place I learnt to ride at.  OH learnt here too.


----------



## Fools Motto (30 September 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			First on a shettie called Louby Loo at a little riding school that has long gone called Fairview (I think) then at the Wellington in Hook, Hants, I learned a hell of a lot there.
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Me too, (reg Wellington) but I was a student there, so didn't start to ride there as such, just learnt more!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 September 2011)

Acharacle ,,,,,,,,,,,, a pony called Uist
We were on B&B and there were two ponies in a field, but not for long!


----------



## lhotse (1 October 2011)

I started riding at a very young age, or rather was sat on ponies. I have several old pictures, pre walking age, of me sat on ponies that my mum had around. There were always ponies about when I was little. I can clearly remember going pony trekking on Exmoor when I was about 6!!! We were out for a couple of hours as well. I did have a few riding lessons, but was basically taught by my mum.


----------



## Tnavas (1 October 2011)

Rueysmum said:



			Radnage House Riding School late sixties/seventies.  It was run by Pat Smallwood and we even had Gill Watson as an instructor.

Oh, for the good old days!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I spent my days off from my horse job working there in Pat Smallwoods time, I studied for my Stage IV and BHSI Stable Manager - I used to ride Venture a chestnut gelding who was very reactive to sunlight. Pat Smallwood was an amazing lady responsible for hundreds of excellent dedicated grooms and riders. I remember the head girl had a horse called Kiwi. 

My first lessons were at Cherry Meadows in Chesham, then Lodge Farm in Little Chalfont, then Brawlings Farm - with Sylvia Bunney, Di Bovey was head instructor, fantastic place learnt so much there and had so much fun, I'm still in touch with a few people from there. Still remember Petroushka, Kerry, Roma, Samantha, Ruskin and a very lazy grey Karli. Winkle the feed room raiding dartmoor.

When I first learnt a lesson was 11/6 and a hack 10/6


----------



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (1 October 2011)

Ealing Riding Stables for me; until I became slightly more educated (started when I was 4, left when I was 6) and discovered how unfair it was on the horses (stabled 24/7 unless on lessons), so I moved to Littlebourne and I'm still there now, it's fab!


----------



## rosylips (26 June 2012)

Dollysox said:



			Gosh - this is going back a long time.  Must have been late 60s/very early 70s in Troon in Ayrshire.  It was a place called Wrights Riding Academy, run by a chap called Mr Wilson (although he didn't teach).  Very structured place - you were encouraged to go all day and help as well as ride.  We had lunchtime lectures whilst tack cleaning.  

I remember instructors Jackie (very scarey lady) and Mary (who was lovely).  Horses I particularly remember were Eldorado (palomino and gorgeous), Toby, Conchita, Shamrock (who was 38 and used to pull horse drawn trams - she could still bolt with you on the beach), Trixie, Commanche, Smartie, Apache.  We had to wear white shirts with black jumpers on top.  It did give me a very good grounding and the horses were great.
		
Click to expand...

I went to riding lessons at 'Horsey Wilsons' as he was known, he was an art teacher at the local secondary school.  I think it was a few years before you - I remember Shamrock being 36.  I remember having to wear white shirts with black velvet bow and having to line up in size order perfectly in line to be inspected particularly for shiny boots!  I remember Shamrock running away with me on the beach and then another horse bucking the rider off and the two horses taking off over the golf course towards the main road, with me still on his back.  I took a dangerous decision (at about 10) to throw myself off the horse in order to prevent being possibly killed.  Some golfers came over to see how I was but Horsey Wilson looked at me with contempt and turned his nose up - how dare I put his horse in jeopardy!  I distinctly remember later that day a group of us being taken into the woods and someone holding a bridle and we all had to take turns holding reins whilst someone pushed you unexpectedly and you were to HOLD ON TO THE REINS!!  Ha ! amazing!  neither wonder I ended up with migraine headaches....but I did love the horses and remember all those names.  I got on well with Jackie and Mary and my favourite horse was Conchita, a grey if I remember.  Im sure I still have a memory book I made with hair from all my favourite horses manes and lots of little momentos.  I remember learning how to make a straw bed and fill the hay nets and we were scored for whose was the best bed. It taught me loads about horses and the place and the horses were always immaculate. Those were the days.....always hot and sunny, riding along the beach    Oh Im remembering Lady was his horse and he would take out hacks....she was highly excitable and use to prance and rear when the red double decker buses passed - Im getting memories now that maybe I got to ride her once or twice....funny how it all comes flooding back ....


----------



## Shutterbug (26 June 2012)

I learned to ride at a farm owned by the Bailey family in Airdrie, Lanarkshire - sadly its long gone and the entire area has houses built on it now but I remember the very first lesson I had when the little coloured pony I was riding, who was named Cherokee, took off across the field with me and I fell off into a bush laughing when he suddenly stopped for a snack   My mother didnt see the funny side though, she was freaking out! But it didnt deter me


----------



## mollyblob (26 June 2012)

These are great!  I haven't spotted any Warwickshire people... I started at Walton Hall, on a fat pony called Tiger.  My brother and friends rode Milton, Marmite and Sara.  My main memories are of horrible string gloves- totally useless so when you got off the pony in winter your hands were frozen into claws.  Also being endlessly impressed with all the rosettes hanging in the "office" (caravan), and having a massive crush on one of the helpers (I was 5, he was probably about 10 but seemed like a grown up)- sometimes he'd be persuaded to give us rides up the muckheap in a barrow and tip us out at the top.  Oh, and almost falling off our ponies laughing one day when my friend's pony (Marmite I think) made a bid for freedom one day and leapt the school fence to get at the lush grass the other side.  My friend came off, leaving his wellies behind in the stirrups!


----------



## Django Pony (26 June 2012)

I started out at Gunstone is Codsall with Di Budd, but moved to Kingswood Equestrian Centre (it was a riding school in those days, not the swanky competition centre and livery yard that it is now!  ). Favourite ponies were Cilla and Kielder. I often wonder what happened to them..... *wanders away feeling all nostalgic*


----------



## Shawn (3 February 2013)

Oh my I was a student boarder at Wrights from '73-'76. So many memories will write more soon.






Dollysox said:



			Gosh - this is going back a long time.  Must have been late 60s/very early 70s in Troon in Ayrshire.  It was a place called Wrights Riding Academy, run by a chap called Mr Wilson (although he didn't teach).  Very structured place - you were encouraged to go all day and help as well as ride.  We had lunchtime lectures whilst tack cleaning.  

I remember instructors Jackie (very scarey lady) and Mary (who was lovely).  Horses I particularly remember were Eldorado (palomino and gorgeous), Toby, Conchita, Shamrock (who was 38 and used to pull horse drawn trams - she could still bolt with you on the beach), Trixie, Commanche, Smartie, Apache.  We had to wear white shirts with black jumpers on top.  It did give me a very good grounding and the horses were great.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladyinred (3 February 2013)

Pink_Lady said:



			Started learning at Norton Heath (when it was a riding centre) back in the <cough> early 1970s.  My first ride was on a little skewbald called Tinkerbell.  Anyone else remember the riding school ponies from those days?

In later years rode at Crystalbrook Riding Stables in Theydon Bois - excellent hacking as right on the edge of Epping Forest.
		
Click to expand...

OMG thats when I was taking my AI there! Tinkerbelle was gorgeous, and all the other tiny ponies, Piper, HP, Midnight,Scarlet, Dusky, Tim.


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

Nice thread revival!

I started at Leyland Court in Bristol, having nagged my mum for lessons after seeing the horses that lived over the playing fields near where I lived in Fishponds.  First pony I rode there was an ancient, one-eyed black pony called Charlie (I think), also rode Scrumpy (my fave), Torkus, April, Campari, Rondini, Skittles (only did walk and trot, fast trot and really flat out trot!), Dougal the Fjord, and Kizzy.  That bloody mare buried me more times than I care to remember!  The cross-country course was terrifying.  

I also used to ride at White Cat, can't remember much about it now, except if a pony stopped, you had to whistle to make it wee-and they usually did!

After that I moved to London and used to ride at Trent Park, sometimes Kings Oak.  We went on holidays to Exmoor and had lessons at Porlock Vale and hacking out from Norman Williams' place at Horner.  I've come over all nostalgic


----------



## Woodrock (4 February 2013)

Does anyone remember Millbrook Equitation Centre in Bedfordshire? I can remember the lovely Madge & Velvet. We used to go for hacks on a lorry testing track and I always fell off coming home down the steep hill!!


----------



## mainpower (4 February 2013)

OldNag said:



			I grew up in South London. Very first lessons were with a lady named Marilyn who had some horses stabled at Tooting Bec... there was (don't know if it's still there) a sand school on the common.  I remember she had a lovely pony called Merlin.  Later went to Dulwich and Willowtree...
		
Click to expand...

I remember Marilyn Hawley.. she is still involved in running the London Riding Horse Parade in Hyde Park. South London had a huge horsey population back "in the day". I learnt to ride at New Park in Brixton in 1973, (and took on the yard from 1986- 1992 and did liveries). Then I went to Gleneagles in Streatham, then the Mitre in Tooting. When I left school I worked at South London School of Equitation, then the Wandle which had yards in Tooting and Battersea. I remember a lot of friendly rivalry between all the local yards and we were all determined to beat each other at the shows in our area. I have a funny memory of attending a PC rally at Willowtree, and sitting in the caravan being offered slices of treacle tart. But as I'd earlier spotted one of the yard cats sitting on the tart I declined my slice....


----------



## Blythe Spirit (4 February 2013)

MissMistletoe said:



			In Dorset, Bridle Path Lodge RS, mid 80's. Ponies i can remember riding were: Spooky, Rosie, Pinto, Burt.

Then early 90's Myrtle farm RS, near Axminster, Devon. Ponies were: Bramble, Bunty, Shadow, Tasha, Rolo, Jester.

THE best RS ever, in the early 90's was Drake Farm RS, Ilton, Somerset. Ponies were: Gracey, Merrylegs, Posie, Blossom, Blackberry, Maize. That's where I really learnt how to ride a pony and had so much fun.

The memories!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh I went to Bridle Path lodge when I was a kid on Holiday at Lyme Regis - late 80's I guess. Spooky was my fave! I also used to ride Bobby but he scared me a little! 

I also know most of the riding schools in Epping forest, used to livery a horse at the place which was Chrystal Brook years ago. . I learnt to ride at Aldersbrook. I can still name all the horses and ponies they had over about a 10 year period! The first one I rode was Laddie but my favorite was Thumper. I also rode a lot at Alderbrough Hall - again I could still name most of the horses I think. My fave was Star. Also Rode at Suzannes as an Adult until Julian sold up - which was very sad in my opinion he had some really good horses.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (4 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Nice thread revival!

I started at Leyland Court in Bristol, having nagged my mum for lessons after seeing the horses that lived over the playing fields near where I lived in Fishponds.  First pony I rode there was an ancient, one-eyed black pony called Charlie (I think), also rode Scrumpy (my fave), Torkus, April, Campari, Rondini, Skittles (only did walk and trot, fast trot and really flat out trot!), Dougal the Fjord, and Kizzy.  That bloody mare buried me more times than I care to remember!  The cross-country course was terrifying.  

I also used to ride at White Cat, can't remember much about it now, except if a pony stopped, you had to whistle to make it wee-and they usually did!

After that I moved to London and used to ride at Trent Park, sometimes Kings Oak.  We went on holidays to Exmoor and had lessons at Porlock Vale and hacking out from Norman Williams' place at Horner.  I've come over all nostalgic 

Click to expand...

I used to teach at Trent Park one summer and at the near by South Medburn Farm - oh the memories!


----------



## miss_c (4 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I also used to ride at White Cat, can't remember much about it now, except if a pony stopped, you had to whistle to make it wee-and they usually did!
		
Click to expand...

 Haha yes I remember that all too well   And it sounded so strange as everyone in the ride whistled at different pitches!


----------



## Bobbly (4 February 2013)

dobbin27 said:



			At a riding school in Great Gransden (Cambs) in the late 80's. I think it was called Gransden Hall Riding School, but not sure..

I started off going to watch my friends lessons until I bullied my parents into letting me have my own, I'd do absolutely anything to get even another minute there with the horses.  I remember going to help out at weekends/over the holidays and the girls on the yard sharing ice creams from a freezer in the office/tackroom with us!..  (But not when Mrs Craze (??) was about!! we had to hide them quick if she arrived unexpected)
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, Gransden was my first job after leaving school in 1977! Mrs Craze was a hard task master and I soon realised that I wasn't going to earn my fortune working with horses. I lived in with two other girls, the beds were awful, we had to eat with the family which meant you couldn't stuff your face, and I got given the worse horse on the yard to do. I earned £7 a week. It was fun though and when I decided to leave I had to conjour up the courage to tell her while she was boiling a kettle on the aga, she said 'Oh bu**er, you were getting on so well with that horse too!'

My first RS was on Histon Road in Cambridge run by Rosemary ?. I remember my first ride on a docked tail welshie called Randy, and being proud that I was the only one that could make Jinx 'bend his neck' (Outline). Others included Echo, Flare, Fling. Later I moved on the Longreach Stables in Chesterton with Liz Barton and my favourite palomino and white pony Poppy, there I came off a pony called Kitty who bounced me off on a hack, and trod on my finger almost taking the top off, sewn back on at the hospital it's still mangled to this day. Dad thought it would have put me off, which it didn't and he subsequently relented and my first own pony arrived!


----------



## Elbie (4 February 2013)

My first ever lesson was at French's Farm, somewhere in Essex! My dad knew the guy who set it up so think we got some lessons on mates rates. Remember our first lesson one of the ponies bolted and a girl fell off but I wasn't fazed by it. I was just disgusted at my leader kissing my pony and telling me I had to when I got off!

There was a bit of a gap between first lesson and starting lessons properly - think maybe mum and dad thought i'd lose interest but I must have persisted with wanting lessons! So we went to Eastern Equitation in Earls Colne, then it became Colne Equestrian when it moved to Wakes Colne.


----------



## LaurenBay (4 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Nice thread revival!

I started at Leyland Court in Bristol, having nagged my mum for lessons after seeing the horses that lived over the playing fields near where I lived in Fishponds.  First pony I rode there was an ancient, one-eyed black pony called Charlie (I think), also rode Scrumpy (my fave), Torkus, April, Campari, Rondini, Skittles (only did walk and trot, fast trot and really flat out trot!), Dougal the Fjord, and Kizzy.  That bloody mare buried me more times than I care to remember!  The cross-country course was terrifying.  

I also used to ride at White Cat, can't remember much about it now, except if a pony stopped, you had to whistle to make it wee-and they usually did!

After that I moved to London and used to ride at Trent Park, sometimes Kings Oak.  We went on holidays to Exmoor and had lessons at Porlock Vale and hacking out from Norman Williams' place at Horner.  I've come over all nostalgic 

Click to expand...


How long ago where you at Kings Oak?


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

Blythe Spirit said:



			I used to teach at Trent Park one summer and at the near by South Medburn Farm - oh the memories!
		
Click to expand...

I've ridden at South Medburn (I think!), my mum used to go there regularly.

I went to Trent Park from about 1988 to around 1991.  Ballad was my fave, other horses were Cromby, Bilko, Ryan, Cinders, Atlas, Ziggy, Vienna, Muffin, Angus, Zavie.  Ponies Smudgely, Quila, Tictac, Squirrel, Goldie, Bianca, Lady, Allsorts, Lucy, Breeze, Penny, Baldrick and a couple I can't think of the names of.  Working liveries were Whisper, Pimms, Carlo, Flambeau (maybe) and Solly.  My friend's dad owned Cookie.  I worked there for a while too.


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

miss_c said:



			Haha yes I remember that all too well   And it sounded so strange as everyone in the ride whistled at different pitches!
		
Click to expand...

I've never known anywhere else that did it, really weird!



LaurenBay said:



			How long ago where you at Kings Oak?
		
Click to expand...

Ummm, around very late eighties, early nineties.  Horses there were Liza, Mooney, Colonel, Josh (grey horse, always overbent), Horace (or Horatio?) biggest horse I've ever ridden!  Lorna and I can't remember any more!


----------



## LaurenBay (4 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I've never known anywhere else that did it, really weird!



Ummm, around very late eighties, early nineties.  Horses there were Liza, Mooney, Colonel, Josh (grey horse, always overbent), Horace (or Horatio?) biggest horse I've ever ridden!  Lorna and I can't remember any more!
		
Click to expand...

My old share Horse came from there. Her name is Nelly. I think she was there after you though.


----------



## Sarah_K (4 February 2013)

I started at age 3 at Wharfedale Riding Stables near Otley/Menston in West Yorks. It was run by Margaret Harvey who in her youth had been a debutante but really ran the stables to pay for her breeding line of Fell ponies (I think). The first pic in my sig is me on Cracker, one of her fells. Ah the good old days, elastic on hat, feet in stirrup leathers, grass reins made from baler twine. 

She ran 2 stables, the one near to the town and another in Pately Bridge where she had summer pastures and run riding holidays- if you didn't mind staying in a green mildewed caravan with no running water or electric.


----------



## Darcydoo (4 February 2013)

Oakhill riding school daisy nook Manchester late 70s.think the 1st poy I rode was sixpence little grey mare with a big wobbly crest of a neck.met my best friend of over 20 years there. Moved to various yard in the area but always migrated back.


----------



## Elsiecat (4 February 2013)

Another for croft riding shool in Warrington. Can't believe there isn't more than 2 of us!!! I used to ride a pony called shandy if I'm correct. She would probably have been either a section A or B I'm guessing. I messaged them weeks ago asking if she was still around and didn't receive the courtesy of a reply!!! 

Also heybrook (now apple tree, I think) in lowton. Went to lowton riding school but I found the woman to be a bully.


----------



## DressageCob (4 February 2013)

Clifton Moor Riding School near Wetherby first. Then moved onto Follifoot near Harrogate a while after  I was there from 1996 to 2000


----------



## windand rain (4 February 2013)

I was first boosted nto a big horse aged 11 at Violet Bullocks farm in Huntington  just outside York in 1965. Have never had a week since when I didnt spend some of it in the company of horses so 48 years and a little more now. I remember Troy a skewbald gelding Jody a piebald gelding and Lady a bay thoroughbred mare that had loads of foals I think she was about 20 then, A chestnut thoroughbred stallion that was the father of all the foals on the farm, His name was cuckoo although there may have been more of his name


----------



## toffeeyummy (4 February 2013)

My first riding school was offord riding school in Cambridgeshire. I spent most of my childhood there working all hours for perhaps one free ride on the naughtiest pony once a week! But god I loved it!!! Ponies I remember we're patchy (100 years old), rump old (naughty pony little strawberry roan), cindy, sundance, polly (my fave, big grey), polly-Anna (kicked everything). Would have been the early 80s very happy memories. Anyone else? There's a housing estate there now


----------



## Hexx (4 February 2013)

At a riding school on the Moors just above Sheffield.  It was just a big barn on a hill - we were in the "indoor school" during the winter, and then in the summer we used to hack on the moors - it would have been mid-70's.

Then we moved "down south"  in about 1978-9 and I went to Snowball Farm in Burnham for the next 15 or so years and learned to ride properly LOL!  The first pony I rode at Snowball was a palomino called Popcorn.

In the Pony Yard were:  Oliver, Popcorn, Dobbin, Blackie, Twinkle, Coco, Digby (my all time favourite), Mivvi, Trampus.

The Pony Pens: Shandy, Ben, Thomas, Ferdie, Alpen, Cornflakes, and two more - I can see them, but can't remember their names.

When I got older, I used to ride Mrs Western-kaye's hunter - Raffles, my most favourite horse of all, he was wonderful and I spent many a happy hour hacking round Burnham getting him fit for hunting.


----------



## Charley657 (4 February 2013)

I learnt to ride at Silverknowes Riding Centre in Edinburgh.  It's no longer there now, think the owner moved to Lasswade.  But I became a happy helper after my first lesson and got free rides in return.  It was a bit rundown but it had horses and they were willing to teach me to ride so I was happy.  

My favorite horse was Gemima, not the prettiest horse there but she was only 5 and taught me a lot - like how to fall off a lot.


----------



## Carrie_Ann (23 January 2014)

I taught myself to ride but in 2009 I started to work for Mrs craze, still working for her today, along with WEG gold medalist Charlotte bathe :-D


----------



## Carrie_Ann (23 January 2014)

dobbin27 said:



			At a riding school in Great Gransden (Cambs) in the late 80's. I think it was called Gransden Hall Riding School, but not sure..

I started off going to watch my friends lessons until I bullied my parents into letting me have my own, I'd do absolutely anything to get even another minute there with the horses.  I remember going to help out at weekends/over the holidays and the girls on the yard sharing ice creams from a freezer in the office/tackroom with us!..  (But not when Mrs Craze (??) was about!! we had to hide them quick if she arrived unexpected)[/QUOTE           ]I taught myself to ride but in 2009 I started to work for Mrs craze, still working for her today, along with WEG gold medalist Charlotte bathe :-D
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MissJessica (23 January 2014)

The same place as many others in Nottinghamshire, Kirkfields - Mandy Rowlands, Blidworth Bottoms!!
Fallen in love with many a horse from a riding school <3


----------



## Carrie_Ann (23 January 2014)

Bobbly said:



			Oh gosh, Gransden was my first job after leaving school in 1977! Mrs Craze was a hard task master and I soon realised that I wasn't going to earn my fortune working with horses. I lived in with two other girls, the beds were awful, we had to eat with the family which meant you couldn't stuff your face, and I got given the worse horse on the yard to do. I earned £7 a week. It was fun though and when I decided to leave I had to conjour up the courage to tell her while she was boiling a kettle on the aga, she said 'Oh bu**er, you were getting on so well with that horse too!'

My first RS was on Histon Road in Cambridge run by Rosemary ?. I remember my first ride on a docked tail welshie called Randy, and being proud that I was the only one that could make Jinx 'bend his neck' (Outline). Others included Echo, Flare, Fling. Later I moved on the Longreach Stables in Chesterton with Liz Barton and my favourite palomino and white pony Poppy, there I came off a pony called Kitty who bounced me off on a hack, and trod on my finger almost taking the top off, sewn back on at the hospital it's still mangled to this day. Dad thought it would have put me off, which it didn't and he subsequently relented and my first own pony arrived!
		
Click to expand...


I taught myself to ride but in 2009 I started to work for Mrs craze, still working for her today, along with WEG gold medalist Charlotte bathe :-D


----------



## Suec04 (24 January 2014)

I had my first lessons at Rainbow Hall Riding School in Hertfordshire. My first lesson was on a piebald mare called Sue and the instructor got very confused, as did I, as to who she was talking to!  I also rode Ebony, Caeser and my favourite was a spotty called Mabel. They wouldn't sell her to my dad though but they did find me my first pony Tish


----------



## Suec04 (24 January 2014)

ChestnutConvert said:



			I learnt to ride and everything you could imagine about ponies at Flamsteads Farm on the Bucks/Herts border. It was the greatest grounding to a life with horses and i still remember some of things i was taught....and some i should 
porobavbly forget these days!

I then went to Gaddesdon place stables/RDA and had great laughs there and Patchetts before it turned as professional and had a riding school.
The first two places were great for letting you get there early, catch your pony, groom, track up and all that so that you learnt and weren't just a conveyor belt of kids bombing around

Did anyone else ride at these places or around the area?? (i've been around a few this way in 21 years!)
		
Click to expand...

I learnt to jump at Gaddesdon on a big grumpy chesnut mare called Ellie? I think. I fell off and ended up on my back for 6 weeks after but loads of fun


----------



## Greylegs (24 January 2014)

You lot are all so young!! I learned at Mrs Watson's in Normanton, Derbyshire. Aged just 5 (1959!!!!) they put me on a green youngster with a girl leading me round a field under strict instructions not to let go! I remember it was a hot summers day and we stopped in the shade of a tree for my leader to get her breath back after I'd just got the hang of rising trot. Of course she let go of the pony at precisely the moment it chose to spook at a bird in the hedge and took off up the field for home flat out. Hence I learned to walk, trot and gallop in my first lesson! Might have learned to jump as well but the pony thought better of it when we got to the fence and stopped. I've been hooked ever since. The cost of this adventure ? A princely 2/6d ... (12 and a half p) which was a week's pocket money and seemed like a lot at the time. 55 years on I'm still at it. Will I ever grow out of it do you think?


----------



## Busybusybusy (24 January 2014)

dobbin27 said:



			At a riding school in Great Gransden (Cambs) in the late 80's. I think it was called Gransden Hall Riding School, but not sure..

I started off going to watch my friends lessons until I bullied my parents into letting me have my own, I'd do absolutely anything to get even another minute there with the horses.  I remember going to help out at weekends/over the holidays and the girls on the yard sharing ice creams from a freezer in the office/tackroom with us!..  (But not when Mrs Craze (??) was about!! we had to hide them quick if she arrived unexpected)
		
Click to expand...

I also started riding at Gransden Hall at the tender age of 4, absolutely hated it!! But then got back into riding again and was bought a pony by my aunt and was having lessons there again & became really good friends with Annie Craze (mrs crazes daughter) we did loads together, hunting, pony club, competitions etc. the old yard & new yard are all houses now. But I do remember having a great time when I was there helping out every weekend - that was about 35 years ago! My brother also rode there and ended up being a working pupil before he went into the army.


----------



## Billy the kid (24 January 2014)

My mum taught me to start off with. I could walk and trot, canter was coming. At the age of seven i started going to Blackdyke Farm in Cumbria. Im now 25 and still go. IMO its an amazing riding centre, second to non.


----------



## RLS (24 January 2014)

I learnt to ride at a place north of Dundee, owned by Mr David Conchie. So, of course it was known as "Konchie's Donkeys"! Think it's real name is Rowanlea (was a long time ago). I used to ride a pony called Enoch, my brother rode one called Zebedee. I have an old photo of me in a lesson - wearing jeans, old wellie boots and no hat! Ahhh, those were the days when no-one cared if their children fell off and damaged themselves. Ummm, or maybe that was just my parents???


----------



## jrp204 (24 January 2014)

Nanturrian Stables at Mabe near Penryn, run by Pam. Used to ride Jordy, not sure we ever had lessons though used to ride around a bridleway that went through a granite quarry which used to terrify as the horses knew the canter spots which were often around flooded pits! never fell off though, then went to Trevales near Stithians run by Patsy and Mike Flowers, they would have a 'hunter trial' every year and I remember being so terrified of jumping the BIG log which was actually about 12", I did fall off that time!


----------



## Billy the kid (24 January 2014)

jrp204 said:



			Nanturrian Stables at Mabe near Penryn, run by Pam. Used to ride Jordy, not sure we ever had lessons though used to ride around a bridleway that went through a granite quarry which used to terrify as the horses knew the canter spots which were often around flooded pits! never fell off though, then went to Trevales near Stithians run by Patsy and Mike Flowers, they would have a 'hunter trial' every year and I remember being so terrified of jumping the BIG log which was actually about 12", I did fall off that time!
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar 'big log fear!' it was called the 'three logs' its still there and now its tiny ha ha, i guess when you are younger everything seems bigger.


----------



## jrp204 (24 January 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			I had a similar 'big log fear!' it was called the 'three logs' its still there and now its tiny ha ha, i guess when you are younger everything seems bigger.
		
Click to expand...

Guess I was never actually very brave, my daughter will jump anything!


----------



## Eggshells (24 January 2014)

Can't remember the name of the place but it was in France, aged 3 once a week, led around on *****lands, no saddles.. no I lie, 2 saddles, neither with stirrups which I am fairly sure we drew lots for before the 'lessons'! 

Once I was 5 I was able to go to a stables in Switzerland called Domaine de la Tour at Crassier where I was actually taught to ride, well, fall off - an other *****land, this one a dark bay mare call Judith who used to specialise in canter to halts in corners and telaporting sideways 3 foot, with a 180 spin and bog off as her encore. I'd been riding her for a few months when the owner looked at me rather quizzically and said 'I don't think anyone has ever ridden Judith more than a 5 times and continued riding..' 

Uk based riding was summer holidays in Devon - a lovely place called Collacott Farm with the most wonderful teacher called Sandy and a saint of a skewbald pony called Dominque.


----------



## Soup Dragon (24 January 2014)

I learnt at Lilly Riding School in Lilley, Bedfordshire in the mid 1970s.
I remember that there was no school but you had to be lunged with no reins or stirrups to start with and then progressed to hacking out on the lead rein. Finally you were allowed off the lean rein and progressed to cantering.
Pony names I can remember are Moonlight and Starlight.


----------



## maximoo (24 January 2014)

I lived in Bolton and learned at Dobb Brow riding school at about 5 yrs old then it changed to Mavita and worked and rode there until about 17yrs old now have my own yard and a few horses taught me that it takes a lot of hard work & dedication to,own these animals.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 January 2014)

I learnt at Sue Smith's in Canewdon. It was Church View Riding School on Anchor Lane but nobody ever called it by its proper name. I helped out on a Saturday in exchange for a half hour ride followed by my regular 1 hr lesson which cost £3 in the 1970's.

Ponies in the stone stables were Bunny, Ginger, Pip and Blue. Across the indoor school were Rusty, Topper, Joker and Bubbles. Later Jasper arrived. Horses were Kimble, Phoeniz and Sue had a TB called Charlie. There were probably more but I can't remember any others.

Later I kept my own horse there in livery while I was living abroad before moving him to Germany.
I know the school was closed some time in the 80's, even the big indoor school was taken down.

Loved it there and learnt so much. Anyone else ever heard of it?


----------



## Maesfen (24 January 2014)

duckling said:



			I learnt at Greenacres in Biggin Hill, Kent from early 1990s to 1999. Favourites were Squirrel, Charlie, Penny, Toby, Honey, Promise... Then the yard shut down (has since reopened) so went to Chelsfield Riding School in Orpington. Loved it, and spent all my Saturdays helping out for free rides, then worked weekends there for a bit. Favourites there were Dougal, Dillon, Jessie, Lady, Thomas, Rhonwen, Merlin, Teddy... Only left when parents finally consented and found me a horse to share! 

Click to expand...

Ooh, I used to go there in the 60's just after it opened; it was very smart from what I was used to and had some lovely horses; run I think by the Cutts and Wynford Slinn used to work there, had a bit of a crush on him!  Remember riding a lovely coloured called Thunder and there was also a lovely liver chestnut that he rode but can't remember her name.  The stables I normally rode at got fed up with me talking about how fab it was (you know how young children brag, lol!) but sadly it was too far and too expensive for me so I had to shut up and put up!


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 January 2014)

Bowler's Riding School in Formby. Owned by Mary, still going strong to this day.


----------



## Clare85 (24 January 2014)

My first proper lessons were at the Horse Rangers in Hampton Court in the 90s. We used to have to wear a green shirt, white gloves, beige jods and a brown cowboy hat (when not riding). Obviously wore proper riding hats when onbaord. We used to do one week in the school, next week would go out on the lead rein in Bushy Park. I loved it. I think it was about £7 a time. 

My favourite ponies were a pair of little grey Welshies called Princess and Sausage. There was also a lovely big bay mare called Ruby Tuesday - never got to ride her though, she was too big!


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 January 2014)

Starrock Lane Stables in Chipstead in Surrey


----------



## duckling (24 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Ooh, I used to go there in the 60's just after it opened; it was very smart from what I was used to and had some lovely horses; run I think by the Cutts and Wynford Slinn used to work there, had a bit of a crush on him!  Remember riding a lovely coloured called Thunder and there was also a lovely liver chestnut that he rode but can't remember her name.  The stables I normally rode at got fed up with me talking about how fab it was (you know how young children brag, lol!) but sadly it was too far and too expensive for me so I had to shut up and put up!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it was quite smartly laid out with the two rows of stables looking onto a fenced green and the indoor school up the top, then a line of slightly scruffier pony stalls behind the bottom row of stables which were a bit less smart! I used to love jumping in their bottom field - they had a little water jump and some steps that were always a bit overgrown


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 January 2014)

Norton Heath Riding School in 1970 - my first lesson with Anne on Tinkerbell


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 January 2014)

thespanishmane said:



			Well, here's one from the mid 60's - 
Before the Norton Heath Equestrian Centre in Essex came to be the big competetion domain, it was a little riding school called 'The Orchards'.  It was run by an ex Army bod by the name of Captain Mansell and his daughter Anne springs to mind.  I remember being taken there by my dad when I was five, being plonked on a grey pony called Timmy who rodeoed me into the concrete yard!  I also remember being hoicked back on and told to stop crying!
i rode there from the age of 5 until I was 11, when my dad informed me I knew all I was going to ever need to know about horses, and it was about time I got it of my system.  That clearly didnt work!
I was wholly envious of the Captains daughter as she had a little bay show jumper of 14.2 called Drummer, and I imagined them as Marion Coakes and Stroller!  
We all wore our cork hats (one day my mum found out I had nits, and although I was allowed to spend my ususal whole day at the stables, I was not allowed to remove my hat under any circumstances! oh the SHAME of it )  I always had second hand Millets Bedford cord jods, yellow woolie and/or yellow aertex shirt.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh - little Timmy - he was still there in the 1970s - bless him


----------



## magicmoose (24 January 2014)

Springfield Stables on Berry Lane near Bromsgrove in 1979. OMG I feel so old!

The lovely brick stables have now been converted to houses, but I can still see in my minds eye how it all used to look.


----------



## Maesfen (24 January 2014)

duckling said:



			Haha, it was quite smartly laid out with the two rows of stables looking onto a fenced green and the indoor school up the top, then a line of slightly scruffier pony stalls behind the bottom row of stables which were a bit less smart! I used to love jumping in their bottom field - they had a little water jump and some steps that were always a bit overgrown 

Click to expand...

No indoor in my time but I think the school was in front of a row of new boxes then as I was quite nervous riding in front of some girls hanging over the doors!


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			OMG thats when I was taking my AI there! Tinkerbelle was gorgeous, and all the other tiny ponies, Piper, HP, Midnight,Scarlet, Dusky, Tim.
		
Click to expand...

Brings back some memories - Dusky was our pony and we bred a foal from her .... I remember Tinkerbell - I had my first lesson on her, along with HP, Midnight, Jenson, Frodo, Timmy and all the others.  That was in Mr Carter's days !


----------



## Bam. (24 January 2014)

Can't remember the name but Pam Dews in Dewsbury 
Could be Croft House Farm?? I shall go and google!

Ponies: Jack (Little black welsh type - Around 11hh) Willow (Chestnut welsh type pony around 13hh) Chez (Chestnut throughbred, around 16hh) Zelly (Chestnut welsh pony, around 11hh)

Can't remember any others


----------



## Archiepoo (24 January 2014)

i learned in chadbourns in welton ,i liked to ride either dana a bay brp ,duke a blue roan that i was very lucky to ride all summer one year as the owner was doing exams i think and sparky a naughty black pony no body else liked to ride.he would turn around and bite your feet or your bum as you mounted lol .aaahhh wonderful times


----------



## Shawn (13 May 2014)

Oh my! Suzanne's was my first riding school too! Very early 70's. I remember Rob Roy and and Page One or something like that. I loved it there. Then I rode at a very small place on the Isle of Wight while going to upper chine school. Finally Wrights riding academy troon Scotland where I was a boarder. Tania, conchita, lady, smarty, trixi, Carla, Bonita.... Daniel Wilson was insane and Billy Bennett the instructor was a total dish and the only young man for miles. Needless to say I learnt a thing or two from him that had nothing to do with horses!


----------



## Shawn (13 May 2014)

Oh my, I was a boarder for 3 years in the early mid 70's. I rode Tania and got into an awful accident ended up in hospital for a few weeks. When I got back mr Wilson said my punishment was no riding for a month or something. I was so sad I ran away. Do you remember me? Shawn Taylor is my name. I used to lead the kids who rode on weekends. I was 14 years old when I started there.


----------



## arlosmum (13 May 2014)

My sister & I started at Jane Micklethwaites at Manor Farm, Carr, near Maltby in Rotherham. In 1971. I was 11, my sister 9. It was 60p for 1 hour. Same as a weeks school dinner money.We went on Fridays at 6pm. You looked on the list in the tack room to see who you were riding & to see if it was a hack or a paddock. A paddock was a riding lesson in the circle at the bottom of the jumping paddock. We learned how to do rising trot, (trot round the track to the back of the ride.....) and at the end of the lesson we did round the world, scissors, half dismount, etc, etc. We liked hacks best, hanging back & then having a sneaky canter to catch up. I rode Skippy at 1st, progressing to Bess & then Fancy. My sister rode Buttons, a naughty Shettie who tried to bite her toes when she got on. We loved it & begged to be allowed to spend all day there on Saturdays but Mum wouldn't let us as she thought we'd get in the way. Obviously wasn't aware of the free child labour concept which was so prevalent then! 
When we'd been going a few months we were allowed to help make up the feeds. Always had molasses added to them. One day we were there & Jane M came back from a days hunting. Wow! We were so envious!!. 
My Mum had 1, just 1 lesson on Oliver!! There was also a grey there called Mickey. We were also taught there by Jill Liggins, and another lady called Sue, from Pinchmill in Whiston.
Happy days.........


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 May 2014)

Queen Elizabeth Riding school in Chingford London, I was about 7 it was back in the late seventies early eighties rode there for quite some years.


----------



## _HP_ (13 May 2014)

I learnt to ride at Silvermere (between Byfleet and Cobham, Surrey) in the 70's/80's when it was opposite the golfcourse. I'd ride a little pony called Tom Thumb who would often take off across the golf course....


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 May 2014)

Red30563 said:



			I had my first lessons at Nightingale Riding Stables in Buckhurst Hill, Essex. And here I am on a pony called Smokey Joe. No, I don't know why I was on such a wee pony either! 







(No crit, please! I was 10 and it was 1973!)
		
Click to expand...

I used to work at High Beach riding school in the nineties and they had a grey pony called Smokey Joe there he was very old so it could have been him, as High Beach is very close to Buckhurst Hill, I lived in Buckhurst hill for fifteen years moved from there two years ago to move to Hertfordshire.


----------



## Nessa4 (13 May 2014)

Had my first riding lesson for my 7th birthday (non-horsey parents had hoped I'd grow out of the obsession!) at Doney's in Amberley, Glos.  Lessons were all hacks on common (led off instructor's horse).  Once you'd grasped basics of walk and trot you were off leading rein, and since it was all open common land the first thing you learnt was to hang on to your pony like grim death if you fell off!!  I started on Maundy, then progresed to her son Dimple, who taught balance because he refused to have the girth tight.  I was taught by the Daughter, Jackie Doney, who I think went on to produce Show Hunters and I seem to remember there being a son, Jon, who designed SJ courses.  This would be 1958.


----------



## exracehorse (13 May 2014)

Lime brook farm nr Malden in Essex.  Age 4. Broke my arm in a jumping lesson in 2 places and pulled it out of the socket. Concussion twice. Broken toe.  All at primary school age. Carried on though!


----------



## happyhack (13 May 2014)

Warehill Equestrian Centre in Eaton Bray and then Woodley Riding Stables, in Herts


----------



## jessjc (13 May 2014)

I started properly riding at Dittiscombe EC in South Devon (after hassling our neighbours for me to ride their big hunters, they eventually succumbed, and after many years of lessons, they helped my parents find me my first pony - pestering works!). My non-horsey parents and some other parents at my primary school started riding together, and us kids had a lesson every week too. It was great fun! Out of that group, the majority of us now are either serious about our horses, or are working with horses in some capacity... sadly for the parents, it wasn't just a phase! Alex who runs Dittiscombe was so good with us and really helped us to progress.

I was dropped off every saturday (as were a whole group of kids) and stayed there from dawn 'til dusk, mucking out, grooming, leading ponies in lessons, trekking to the fields to drag ponies in, testing eachother on stable management. Those were the days...


----------



## niagaraduval (13 May 2014)

I had my first ever lesson at Blewbury stables in Oxfordshire run by Jane (Who I'm sure still runs it !!!), it cost too much so my mum sent to to Oday hill (called stonehill I think ?) In Abingdon, the riding lessons were awful, I even remember riding a lame horse where I rode for years until eventually going to another riding school in Cholsey, can't remember the name though, I rode there for around a year before going back to Blewbury. Years later I bought my own horses.

The place was nice although a bit shoddy.

I really miss old riding stables.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

I used to hang around and generally be a pest at a riding school near Princes Risborough - can't remember the name - far too long ago now, and then I toddled off to boarding school in Yorkshire where most of the girls had ponies and (as my parents were often overseas - dad in the RAF) I spent weekends at theirs, clinging on for dear life.  In addition, the stately pile that was my school (Rise Hall in case any of you have seen Sarah Beeny's show Restoration Nightmare) had a working stable block attached in which the Bethell family (who owned the house) kept their hunters, pointers and racers.  The racers were never turned out, but the hunters were - in a field very close to the house . . . and we used to coax them alongside the fence and clamber on them bareback and "ride" them around the paddock (how we didn't die I don't know . . . those horses were saints).

Years later, having spent a long spell in the States away from horses, we moved back to the UK and bought a cottage right next to a livery yard and in walking distance from a very good riding school.  It wasn't long before daughter and I started having proper lessons at Rycroft School of Equitation (sounds posh, right!).  My assessment lesson was on Stan - a huuuuuuuge grey with a corkscrew buck.  There was Tommy the confidence giving cob.  Rocky (owned by the same family as Tommy) who scared me witless at first but who I came to love deeply.  Darcy, Dillon, Nimbus, Sonny, Maverick - rode all of them and loved them.  Daughter had her own favourites . . . little Gemma (strawberry roan Sec A saint), Molly, Sapphire, Whisper, Lily (all mares!).

Rycroft is still going . . . I follow them on FB and it's nice to see them thriving.  The staff there (most of whom have moved on now) taught me an awful lot and led me (ultimately) to my beautiful boy - who I wouldn't be without.

P


----------



## jessjc (13 May 2014)

Yep - Jane Dexter still runs it. I imagine the riding school part has not changed much. She always has nice horses for sale though. I bought my piebald boy from her and he's been wonderful, although I dread to think how little she paid for him when he was a 4 yr old!



niagaraduval said:



			I had my first ever lesson at Blewbury stables in Oxfordshire run by Jane (Who I'm sure still runs it !!!), it cost too much so my mum sent to to Oday hill (called stonehill I think ?) In Abingdon, the riding lessons were awful, I even remember riding a lame horse where I rode for years until eventually going to another riding school in Cholsey, can't remember the name though, I rode there for around a year before going back to Blewbury. Years later I bought my own horses.

The place was nice although a bit shoddy.

I really miss old riding stables.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## niagaraduval (13 May 2014)

That's true ! - I often remember lorries coming in with horses from dealers etc. She bought and sold a lot of horses.


----------



## Bay TB (13 May 2014)

cally6008 said:



			Anyone here from Sheffield ?

Clough Fields, Sheffield - had 3 lessons in one year, parents were skint, rode Peanuts and still got bump on foot from her standing on it all them years ago.

Spring Vale, Sheffield - loved Sandy and Crystal

Millview, Sheffield - now closed down, Muffin was my favourite, did my work experience here, lugging bales of hay/straw around at 14 and climbing on haystacks when no-one else would. Constantly got put on Beauty for some reason.

Smeltings Farm, Sheffield - best place ever for me with the two bestest ponies Bravo and Domino, worked here for 3 years
		
Click to expand...

I went to Millview in Fullwood between about 1988 and 1994, spent every Saturday there! My favourites were Dollar and Nutmeg but remember Muffin, Billy, Heidi, Dicken, Kismet, Comet, Sweetie, Beauty and others.
Best memories are from bringing the ponies in from the fields in the morning riding one bareback and leading one or two and galloping through the woods! Instructors were Alison (who I think is now at Smeltings Farm) and Sally.
I have a couple of friends who have horses on livery now at Smeltings.


----------



## apachediamond (13 May 2014)

i started on a little shetland called Kizzy.  i had some lessons at Carnelly's at Hellaby before it all became Hellaby Hall Hotel then had lessons for a few years at Massarella's in brookhouse, Cabbage and Ferdi we're my favourites.  I then got my own pony but still hacked over there for lessons from Thurcroft.


----------



## LillyBeth (13 May 2014)

I learnt to ride with a friend of  my Mum's but she moved away so I then went to Pinkmead riding stables which is in Botley, Hampshire. It's still going v strong there  lots of memories of the ponies there! I was a bit spoilt though and didn't stay there long, got my first pony quite young.

And now with university I ride at Wellington Riding near Basingstoke/Reading. Absolutely love Welly and am probably more emotional to leave my favourite instructor and those horses than I am about leaving uni in general haha.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 May 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			I was lucky enough to have my own pony from when I was 2... Riding and horses are seriously in my blood!
But, I also did many an hour at a few RS. The first being the horses and ponies at Knighton House School, Dorset. I remember Scamp, Polo, RobRoy, Jammy and Peri, Quest and Honey to name a few.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Knighton too,  but I suspect at an earlier era than you  '68-'70. There was a Honey, a belligerent chesnut mare who I adored, and Silhouette, Spritely, Fudge, Toby Jug, Sean, and Inky (owned by the Booker's daughter Serena, who was later tragically murdered abroad).

Miss Handy taught riding (and maths!). It was a lovely, idyllic time in red dungarees. The real world came as a bit of a shock later on.


----------



## mirage (13 May 2014)

We had a laminitic shetland on the farm when we were little,but were sent to Dobson's now known as Centaur Stud at Cold Newton,Leics.I can only remember 3 ponies,Rusty,Dusty and a big Piebald who I hacked through Baggrave Park,called Smokey Joe.

I went back there when the hunt met there last year,and it hadn't changed at all.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (13 May 2014)

I  started riding at Whiteleaf stables, way back in the early 80s. I have no real memory of it except my horse was a large grey and I liked him. I just  remember trotting around and around, we eventually moved to Deep Deen stables in Challock, there my horse was called Smokey Joe, it was here I learned  to canter. Soon after we got  our own pony and stopped going to schools. It is only as an adult I have taken up lessons again.


----------



## smokey (13 May 2014)

sunshine19 said:



			Whitegates Riding School, Blairingone near Dollar.  My favourites were two very sweet bay ponies, Brandy and Ben 

Click to expand...

i learned at whitegates! Moyna was a fantastic teacher (still is!) I rode Susie, a little grey Connie, who could jump the moon. Moyna still had her up until a few years ago, goodness knows how old she was! 
i learned as a young adult, 35 yes ago now! I remember twinkle, Freddie, and bobby, who was her daughters horse. My greatest source of pride was being allowed to ride bobby in a lesson.
moyna also had a lovely big grey mare, whose name escapes me now.


----------



## Sologirl (13 May 2014)

Ruston riding stables, North Yorkshire - brilliant place. I don't think it's there any more, but I ended up buying my favourite from there as my first pony and he was just the best  He was Teddy - there was also Matilda (tricky black mare, grumpy sod with massive ears), Bike (palomino with lots of sarcoids), Bertha, Cocoa (we had him for 2 winters and he bolted with my sister on the beach) gosh...that's all I can remember!  It'd be 25 years ago now.


----------



## Sologirl (13 May 2014)

DragonSlayer said:



			Then we moved back down to lincs and I REALLY learned to ride at Bakers (Park Riding School), and did my riding test at Rednil, Welton.



Click to expand...

I lived in the house next door to Park Riding stables, and rode there a few times with uni riding society 2002-2006


----------



## Nt9 (13 May 2014)

Rueysmum said:



			Radnage House Riding School late sixties/seventies.  It was run by Pat Smallwood and we even had Gill Watson as an instructor.

Oh, for the good old days!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh me too good times &#128522;


----------



## Pie's mum (13 May 2014)

Did anyone else learn at Pakefield Riding School in Lowestoft? I had my first ride there in 1981 aged 2 on a tiny black pony called William and my brother rode Ollie, a very odd looking flea bitten grey / spotty pony. We used to ride there in the summers when we were back in the uk, horses I remember were Junior, copper, peter, pan and Turpin from the early years.
Later on when we moved back to the UK I used to help out on Saturdays. I adored a black dales pony called Dandy, he was a proper gent and went on to a grand old age. Other horses I remember were Turmeric, another legend, he was a sway backed palamino who used to bite, Harvey, Sonnet, Hamish, Polly and so many more. I remember jumping cavalettti with cups of water in my hands, jumping bareback on a little mare called poppet and falling off all the time because she used to really ping. Once I fell head first into a water trough in the corner of the school.
I was part of the first vaulting team and we used to do displays at local fetes. Very happy memories!


----------



## arlosmum (14 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			i started on a little shetland called Kizzy.  i had some lessons at Carnelly's at Hellaby before it all became Hellaby Hall Hotel then had lessons for a few years at Massarella's in brookhouse, Cabbage and Ferdi we're my favourites.  I then got my own pony but still hacked over there for lessons from Thurcroft.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Apachediamond!! Those names are a blast from the past! My sister had some lessons at Massarellas with Jill Liggins I believe. She loved Trinidad a beautiful bay about 15hh. As this was the late 70s was allowed to hack out alone on him.


----------



## vocalist (24 October 2014)

I started riding at Norwood Green Riding Stables in Southall, locally known as Gloria's, but spent most of my time riding friends horses and learnt more from friends who had stables in Newport Pagnell until Milton Keynes swallowed it up - spent many happy weekends there riding a dappled grey Welsh Section D called Silver - happy days!  I went on to Park Farm School of Riding, Northwood Hills to train for my BHSAI but had to leave due to a back injury. Some years later, I kept my own horse back at Gloria's which had become a Livery Yard, now closed and re-developed into housing


----------



## eggs (24 October 2014)

I started at Caldecote Farm in Bushey, Herts aged 7 in 1969.  My instructor was called Gail and I rode a little grey pony called Tosca - it must have made  big impression on my as I remember is so well.

After a year or so I then moved to riding at Park Farm in Northwood.  I can remember my first lesson there but not the name of the pony or instructor but the school I rode in became the car park behind the stables not long afterwards.  The big thrill was being able to ride the ponies bareback whilst leading a couple of others out to their field at the end of the day.


----------



## Wiz201 (24 October 2014)

Used to be called the three horseshoes but now its Whitley Equestrian centre out between Wakefield and Dewsbury.


----------



## armchair_rider (24 October 2014)

Hall Place on the edge of Reading in the early 90s. My afvourite ponies were Twinkle, Sherman and Webster. Hall Place is still going, in fact it seems to be going stronger than it was then.


----------



## chahala (24 October 2014)

Me too in the 60s

Little Linda and Mrs G. I can remember  Toffee, Treacle and Caramel and a Bronwyn.

Then up to the 'Seniors' A fierce man in the office whose name I forgot but he had two dogs Whiskey and Soda. An instructor called Nick who broke all the rules but was truly inspirational. Horses; Tension, Glacier, Cobweb, Nova and Buckingham.


----------



## EmmasMummy (24 October 2014)

I started at a place run by a lady called Joanna up by Durno in Aberdeenshire for about 2 months , then got 'placed' at Hayfield  for a week whilst my parents moved house, and was there from theron in till 96..  Back then it was very much get on and deal with it!  I had 2 faves,  Hi-Fi and Beau...Both stubborn, small horses with a lovely jump that they hated using and would make sure I hit the deck at least double figures before they would go over...Someone loves a trier!


----------



## Annagain (24 October 2014)

So glad I found this thread today. I'm about to take my niece for her first lesson at the City of Cardiff Riding School this afternoon for her 5th birthday treat. When I told her yesterday she had tears in her eyes and just stared at me open mouthed. She's sat on my boys (16.3 and 17hh!) for a walk around the school and loves "bouncy bouncing" (the 5 strides of trot she's done!) but not ridden as such before. I wonder if she'll be posting on a thread like this in 20 years time!


----------



## Bestdogdash (24 October 2014)

Harrogate Equestrian Centre, Major Birtwhistle ! Started on a pony called Cream Soda, but other were Merry, Snipe, Sparten and Gem. I was very tall for my age, and felt very important when Major B 'promoted me' to horses and my absolute favourite was called Billy Bland. Still got shouted at though. A lot.


----------



## GeeBee45 (24 October 2014)

It seems such a long time ago, started at the Torbay Chalet Riding School attached to a privately owned version of Hi De Hi!!

First time I went it was truly pouring down and the poor instructor spent ages trying to convince me that I really didn't want to go out for a lead reign hack. Being a stubborn seven we went and got truly soaked, I was back the following week, although the weather was a little drier. Seem to recall the two main instructors were Jayne and Barbra. Ponies I remember were; Sherry, Safari and Vodka, the latter bit and kicked like a good 'un but was fantastic to ride. 
Two friends; Debbie and Sam started riding there, they continued long after I moved up to Gloucestershire.
Had to go back to Torquay recently; sadly the stables and camp have been turned into an expensive looking housing estate.


----------



## tabithakat64 (24 October 2014)

I started riding at Courtlands in Todds Green near Stevenage, Herts age 9 and used to ride Kim & Cilla, I then went on to ride at Contessas in ware where my favourites were Worthwile & Apollo.


----------



## Sealine (24 October 2014)

Soup Dragon said:



			I learnt at Lilly Riding School in Lilley, Bedfordshire in the mid 1970s.
I remember that there was no school but you had to be lunged with no reins or stirrups to start with and then progressed to hacking out on the lead rein. Finally you were allowed off the lean rein and progressed to cantering.
Pony names I can remember are Moonlight and Starlight.
		
Click to expand...

I too learnt at Lilley Riding School, probably between 1972/3 and 1979.  I also remember Moonlight and Starlight as well as Playboy, Trigger, Minstrel, Scout and Aladdin.   My favourite was Little Girl, a piebald pony.  The instructors were Denise and Adrian. 

The owner, Auntie Joy as she was known, was quite scary. I remember her shouting instructions from her bedroom window.  I used to do 'duty weekend'.  This involved me and one other girl staying at the farmhouse from Friday night to Sunday night and doing all the chores i.e. bringing horses in, grooming, tacking-up etc and cleaning about 15 sets of tack on Saturday evening. We had to take and cook our own food.  I was about 10 years old at the time and in return I got a half price one hour hack!  Wouldn't be allowed these days but I loved it!


----------



## attheponies (24 October 2014)

I started in 1964 at Crossways in Orpington run by a scary lady (well she was to me!) called Vonnie. First pony I rode was Ginger but other favourites were Limerick, Mischief, Patch and Barley. After that it was Chelsfield (Sunday, Grey and Cobweb) then Priscilla's at Cudham (Misty, Matchmaker, Socrat, Lonesome and Little Joe) Happy Days!


----------



## Dave's Mam (24 October 2014)

Laurel Farm, near Belfast, then Birr House near Holywood, then Newcastle Riding Centre.  Brilliant times.


----------



## katherinef (24 October 2014)

Birch Hall in Oldham

1983 or thereabouts £3 an hour

ponies Dolly, Lucky, Duke, Glenn, Breeze (fell off her riding my first canter) Jacob, Dancer, Penny, Gypsy

remember like it was yesterday


----------



## Nikki26 (24 October 2014)

duckling said:



			I learnt at Greenacres in Biggin Hill, Kent from early 1990s to 1999. Favourites were Squirrel, Charlie, Penny, Toby, Honey, Promise... Then the yard shut down (has since reopened) so went to Chelsfield Riding School in Orpington. Loved it, and spent all my Saturdays helping out for free rides, then worked weekends there for a bit. Favourites there were Dougal, Dillon, Jessie, Lady, Thomas, Rhonwen, Merlin, Teddy... Only left when parents finally consented and found me a horse to share! 

Click to expand...

I learnt at Chesfield too and used to help out on Sundays. I remember all of those horses although my favourites were Rhonwen and Jessie.


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (24 October 2014)

Woodacres, Old Edlington. Amazing there has been no one else in 28 pages. The highlight of any school holiday was the "day ride", hide and seek on the ponies in the wood in the afternoon.


----------



## DipseyDeb (25 October 2014)

Dear Park Stables in Blandford, Dorset.  My favourite was a little chestnut called Copper.  This was about 1977 but I can still remember it as if it was yesterday.  It's still up and running now (I googled it)


----------



## Bradsmum (25 October 2014)

At the age of 4 I rode at White Owl Farm in Reigate on a little grey pony called Taffy.  4 years ago I bumped into Taffy's owners sister whilst I went to view a horse at White Owl!  I later went to Mrs Thompson's in Newdigate where my favourite was Little Joe, Star and Blanco who my friend Nikki later bought. Great days.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (25 October 2014)

We're VERY lucky  I started riding at home, 9 years ago, when I was four - our Mother & Father bought my little sister & I a pony for us to share, Lilly, and taught us to ride themselves. We still have the little pony, she's now 24, and my little sister now rides her, she's still an amazing spring chicken! We now have four more, used to be six, but the gelding was VERY naughty so had to go. I have my angel of a mare, Sunny, my Mother & Father have two lovely grey mares, Maria & Nasheeta & we have Hanna, our 36 y/o veteran/ companion mare, and of course Lilly!


----------



## horserider198 (12 February 2015)

niagaraduval said:



			I had my first ever lesson at Blewbury stables in Oxfordshire run by Jane (Who I'm sure still runs it !!!), it cost too much so my mum sent to to Oday hill (called stonehill I think ?) In Abingdon, the riding lessons were awful, I even remember riding a lame horse where I rode for years until eventually going to another riding school in Cholsey, can't remember the name though, I rode there for around a year before going back to Blewbury. Years later I bought my own horses.

The place was nice although a bit shoddy.

I really miss old riding stables.
		
Click to expand...

I rode at blewbury, Jane does still own it! And I also went to the one in cholsey, it was called East end farm riding school, a lady called Kate used to run it! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Vindaloo (12 February 2015)

I love it that this thread has been resurrected, so many of us have ridden at the same place and recal so many equine stars


----------



## MissMistletoe (13 February 2015)

Blythe Spirit said:



			Oh gosh I went to Bridle Path lodge when I was a kid on Holiday at Lyme Regis - late 80's I guess. Spooky was my fave! I also used to ride Bobby but he scared me a little! 

I also know most of the riding schools in Epping forest, used to livery a horse at the place which was Chrystal Brook years ago. . I learnt to ride at Aldersbrook. I can still name all the horses and ponies they had over about a 10 year period! The first one I rode was Laddie but my favorite was Thumper. I also rode a lot at Alderbrough Hall - again I could still name most of the horses I think. My fave was Star. Also Rode at Suzannes as an Adult until Julian sold up - which was very sad in my opinion he had some really good horses.
		
Click to expand...

How lovely!

Spooky was such a sweet little pony, but sadly I think he was involved in an accident and passed.
I learnt to canter on him


----------



## concorde (13 February 2015)

I rode at Trent Park , North London in the early 70's
I remember whole hours lessons without stirrups with Keith Beaven. I can still do rising trot with no stirrups easily !
My favourite horses were Atlas and Magic. I have just googled Trent park and pleased to see it is still going strong
So many old favourites on this thread have become housing estates.


----------



## Haphazardhacker (13 February 2015)

SillySausage said:



			I learnt to ride at a stables that must have been somewhere near Alnwick, Northumberland. Can't remember much as I was tiny at the time, but I can remember a really long track there, with many pot holes. My first ride was Barbie, the most beautiful roan 

After a break I then picked riding back up at Sharna Riding Stables in Buckinghamshire. Loved, loved, loved that place! My fav was Mr Tash, I can also remember Jake, Alpha (plus foal!), Foxy Lady (the bane of my life, taught me to tack a fly kicker up!), Whisper .... some massive bay horse that hardly fit in it's stable, and a chestnut with an amazing long mane who used to go for anyone who walked past his stable but was an angel for his disabled owner!
		
Click to expand...

I learnt to ride at Shana in the 90s. First rode Pidgeon when I was 7 then had regular saturday morning lessons and then joined their "Pony Club" which was an hours lesson followed by an hours lecture, learnt so much on horsecare, then would spend the whole day there as a pony helper. Would spend the summer holidays up there too, such happy memories. I remember Mr Tash he was everyones favourite . Also remember Pidgeon , Gemma,Chunky,  Tango , Polo, Puzzle , Double Puzzle, Ziggy, Mandy, Tosca,Navigator, Limerick, Shana,Murray, Sadie (my friend bought her), Kirsten, Noddy,Charlotte and many many more. I remember when in 1996 some ******** let the horses out (most lived out during the week in fields up the road a little) and Tango and Chunky collided with a car and were killed, still upsets me now thinking about it. 
I had Cathy as an instructer at first then has Wendy for years. Also remember Meta (lovely Scandanavian (i think) lady) who had a lovely dressage horse. Diane who ran the shop and obviously Jo, who I think is still in the area as pretty sure I heard she was still driving horses recently. As learnt to drive after a nasty accident. 

Loved that place and it makes me a bit sad that riding schools arent the norm these days it seems or as commonplace as they used to be.


----------



## Beddwyn (13 February 2015)

Playmates Children's Riding School in Cheltenham back in the 90's. Think I rode Minstrel (cheeky bay gelding) a few times. I do remember there being a bay called Spider, who no one liked, and Marmaduke who was chestnut.


----------



## [59668] (13 February 2015)

Started at cheston equestrian centre in Devon. It was so run down. Used to ride jester and joker and a palomino called edith. Then went to fitzworthy when it was run by a Scottish man and a lady called Jane. Rode a horse called Henry a lot there.


----------



## xgemmax (13 February 2015)

I started riding when I was about 10 at Callum Park riding school near Sittingbourne, kent, anyone else ride there? I was there from around 2002-2007/8 roughly?

Rode Stanley in my first lesson and remember a few of the others - Bill, Jack, Rosie, Charlie (little shetland) Bonne, Bonnie, Lollypop, Cinderella, Blue, Henry, Hermes, etc!


----------



## Pippity (13 February 2015)

I started at Bowfield Country Club near Paisley, from around 1984-86. I have fond memories of two little greys, Bosun and Major, and not-so-fond memories of a bay roan called Rupert who used to bite a lot! Bowfield's the only school I've ridden at where they insisted on rinsing off a pony's bit after it had been ridden, and it's really stuck with me. Bits get rinsed after every ride, and get a weekly scrub with toothbrush and toothpaste!

After that, we moved down to Warrington and I rode Bramble and Pinx at Mrs. Madden's, and Sparky, Cloud, Meg and Roddy at Croft. (Cloud was my absolute favourite, but seemed to spend more time lame than sound.)


----------



## spannahw (13 February 2015)

Chico Mio said:



			I learnt to ride in the grounds of Stowe School - fabulous   I cannot remember the lady's name who ran it, but 'Sylvia' rings a bell.
		
Click to expand...

I too learned at a little stables at Stowe and rode in the grounds of the school. Wonder if it was the same place? I was about 4, but would have been '77 so a tad after you. I think it was a brother and sister who ran it - Mary and Theo(?) at that time. Often think of it - riding over the bridges and past the busts!


----------



## fabscd (13 February 2015)

My first ever proper riding lesson was on a grey pony called Obleo at Linda Cannon's place, White Lane Farm in Albury, after that i learned to ride at Wix Hill in Horsely in Surrey. Still have very fond memories of being there and all the ponies. I went back just over a year ago because i have friends who livery there. It's the same but different! Very smart these days! I also keep my horses near White Lane Farm so ride past it every couple of weeks.


----------



## asmp (13 February 2015)

I learnt to ride on ex-racing ponies in Brunei, Borneo.  They were right little s*ds.  I used to spend most time on the floor and my sister complains to this day that she always ended up riding my one back because I'd fallen off again.  Rode on miles of beaches though (unless pony decided to roll in the sea!)


----------



## Emby (13 February 2015)

I was hoping someone would mention the riding school I started at in the early to mid 70's. I don't have a clue what it was called and the land where it stood is now a huge housing estate. It was in Ipswich, the Rushmere/kesgrave area and we used to ride over Rushmere Heath.
I started off on a lovely iron grey pony called Smokie then 'progressed' to a grumpy chestut mare called Gypsy. My friend used to ride a grey called Cola and I remember a big coloured cob called Tara.


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 February 2015)

concorde said:



			I rode at Trent Park , North London in the early 70's
I remember whole hours lessons without stirrups with Keith Beaven. I can still do rising trot with no stirrups easily !
My favourite horses were Atlas and Magic. I have just googled Trent park and pleased to see it is still going strong
So many old favourites on this thread have become housing estates.
		
Click to expand...

I had a jumping lesson at Trent park once (I used to ride at Holly Hill and Gillian's where I worked for a while) and I rode Atlas.



Haphazardhacker said:



			I learnt to ride at Shana in the 90s. First rode Pidgeon when I was 7 then had regular saturday morning lessons and then joined their "Pony Club" which was an hours lesson followed by an hours lecture, learnt so much on horsecare, then would spend the whole day there as a pony helper. Would spend the summer holidays up there too, such happy memories. I remember Mr Tash he was everyones favourite . Also remember Pidgeon , Gemma,Chunky,  Tango , Polo, Puzzle , Double Puzzle, Ziggy, Mandy, Tosca,Navigator, Limerick, Shana,Murray, Sadie (my friend bought her), Kirsten, Noddy,Charlotte and many many more. I remember when in 1996 some ******** let the horses out (most lived out during the week in fields up the road a little) and Tango and Chunky collided with a car and were killed, still upsets me now thinking about it. 
I had Cathy as an instructer at first then has Wendy for years. Also remember Meta (lovely Scandanavian (i think) lady) who had a lovely dressage horse. Diane who ran the shop and obviously Jo, who I think is still in the area as pretty sure I heard she was still driving horses recently. As learnt to drive after a nasty accident. 

Loved that place and it makes me a bit sad that riding schools arent the norm these days it seems or as commonplace as they used to be.
		
Click to expand...

When I first moved to Bucks from North London I kept my pony Moon at Shana for a while. I remember Shana, Navigator, Fella, Naja and Jana the two Haffies - mother and daughter, Nutmeg and Barclay and I often used to ride Cleo and Willow.


----------



## Deltaflyer (13 February 2015)

Oops double post


----------



## Pen (14 February 2015)

First proper riding school I went to was Mary Ridpath's at Marsworth in Bucks.  Lessons were 15 shillings an hour(75p).  I can remember and picture the ponies I rode - Shadow, Splash, Honey and Horrace a dock tailed cob.  Mary who died aged 94 in 2008, had a lovely gey gelding Chep who she bought from Chepstow sales.  Funny how important things stick in the memory while other much more recent events are a complete blank!


----------



## DanMitch (10 June 2015)

Pant Y Sais is where I first rode, first pony I rode was Rosie, tiny little Palomino..then think I moved onto Marcus, a chestnut gelding. I've also got a picture of myself on Cloud, and a fond memory of playing chase me Charlie whilst riding her and jumping two holes from the top of the wing whilst in trot lol


----------



## mytwofriends (10 June 2015)

Abbots Lea RS in Willsbridge, near Keynsham (close to Bristol). My first mount was a fluffy pony called Nobby. That was around 1973 and an hour's lesson cost 99p. 

The owner would hang out of the window barking friendly orders to the staff, fag hanging out of her mouth. Other ponies there were Gina, Marcel, Fury, Taggy, Sooty, Warwick and Lady (who was huge at 14.2). 

Happy memories!


----------



## Tnavas (10 June 2015)

Rueysmum said:



			Radnage House Riding School late sixties/seventies.  It was run by Pat Smallwood and we even had Gill Watson as an instructor.

Oh, for the good old days!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I rode there too, on Venture, my favourite. Did my Stage IV and BHSI Stablemanager from there. 

My first few lessons were at Cherry Meadows in Chesham, the Lodge Farm (Merlin was my favourite, followed by Elfin) at Little Chalfonts, then Brawlings Farm. I had my own horse by then.

Was so much fun being at the school, worked my butt off every weekend but never got the promised lesson.


----------



## Barnacle (10 June 2015)

I don't remember what it was called... I was 4ish. Long Island, New York.


----------



## Dennie watson (14 August 2015)

Hi.  My name is Dennie and I attended Wright's Riding Academy with 2 of my sisters (Debbie and Darissa)  in the mid 60's.  We were young children from the USA.  It's wonderful to read about your experiences.  I remember Daniel Wilson exactly as described.  Did anyone know instructor Irene?  She rode a hunter.  Does anyone remember the horse's name?  Jackie was a teen and rode a moped in those days. She was wonderful to me. Someone described her as 'scared.'   I wonder why.  Is the academy still there?


----------



## laura_nash (14 August 2015)

I first started riding at the Ilkley Riding Centre, near Ben Rhydding.  I used to take the bus from Leeds, I had to change (at Otley I think?) so it took some time to get there.  The only horse I remember there was Lorna, because my parents bought her for me as my first pony.  I kept her at Adel Wood Equestrian Centre, run by Kim.  I have loads of great memories from that stables.  Kim kept a chipmunk in the office, and I remember arriving at the stables for a lesson and finally tracking her down sunbathing on the roof!


----------



## horsebenny (14 August 2015)

I learnt when I was very small somewhere near Burgess Hill but I can't remember what it was called - when I was 7 we moved to Lincolnshire and I was bought a pony and basically had no formal lessons til I was in my late teens when my little sister started and we went to Mill Farm in Fotherby and we're taught by the wonderful Mrs Campion. Abi (my sister) rode Apple and then Robin and I rode Raven and then Jerry.  Later I moved to Sussex and was taught at Burstow Park by the equally wonderful Sylvia Hart.


----------



## AmieeT (14 August 2015)

I started riding at the yard I'm at now, which isn't even really a livery yard let alone riding school. But a friend gave me about 3 half hour lessons when I first started loaning Red and I've been meaning to have some proper ones since (If anyone can recommend a RS in Bristol, I might actually get around to it... :S)


Beausmate said:



			Nice thread revival!

I started at Leyland Court in Bristol, having nagged my mum for lessons after seeing the horses that lived over the playing fields near where I lived in Fishponds.  First pony I rode there was an ancient, one-eyed black pony called Charlie (I think), also rode Scrumpy (my fave), Torkus, April, Campari, Rondini, Skittles (only did walk and trot, fast trot and really flat out trot!), Dougal the Fjord, and Kizzy.  That bloody mare buried me more times than I care to remember!  The cross-country course was terrifying.  

I also used to ride at White Cat, can't remember much about it now, except if a pony stopped, you had to whistle to make it wee-and they usually did!
		
Click to expand...




miss_c said:



			Haha yes I remember that all too well   And it sounded so strange as everyone in the ride whistled at different pitches!
		
Click to expand...

Was this a standard White Cat thing? I was very amused when my YO whistled at Red to make him pee one day, Red was kept on livery there. Have never personally met Paula, but I hear wonderful things about her


----------



## Dennie watson (21 August 2015)

Dennie watson said:



			Hi.  My name is Dennie and I attended Wright's Riding Academy with 2 of my sisters (Debbie and Darissa)  in the mid 60's.  We were young children from the USA.  Jackie was a teen and rode a moped in those days. She was wonderful to me. Someone described her as ''scared.'   I wonder why
		
Click to expand...

That should have read 'scarey' and not 'scared.'


----------



## npage123 (21 August 2015)

JustMe22 said:



			Are you still in SA??? Haha sorry, I'm in Gauteng..get excited if I see someone from South Africa 

Click to expand...

I'm privileged to say that I began riding at Arnim's Place near Brackenfell, Cape Town, South Africa.  It is owned by one amazing lady, Brunsi Von Arnim.  My passion for everything equine started thanks to her.  She's the most knowledgeable horse person that you'll ever come across.  How on earth she's managed to keep the school going despite all the challenges it involves, I do not know.

I got to meet and/or ride many many wonderful ponies and horses, all of which has taught me something, and sadly all of them would have passed away by now.
My first few lessons back in the early 80's were mostly on Fudge, Tickey, and Genevieve.
The first time my Father came to watch me, I got to ride Jet.  I'm embarrassed to say that his favourite trick was to go and stand in the corners of the school, which happened on that day too, lol!
The first mare whom I fell madly in love with, was Nanoushka.  I used to save all her grey hair which stuck to the brushes, and kept it in bags at home 
After Nanoushka, Winston showed me what true happiness is and how riding or just being with horses can make you forget all your worries.  RIP dear Winston.
Thank you Brunsi, for being the lovely person that you are.


----------



## BSL (21 August 2015)

I started riding 43 years ago at a local riding school that no longer exists. We had moved from Ilford to the town, I still live in. I would turn up every weekend what ever the weather ( I think they dreaded seeing me sometimes, especially when it was chucking it down.) One weekend my Dad was late back from work, so I was about 15 mins late for my hack. We drove down the rode to the yard, and met the whole ride coming out. They were leading my horse because they knew I never missed a ride, and had guessed I was on the way. Very happy memories.


----------



## rascal (21 August 2015)

My first lessons were at Vikkys riding school near Walsall, I wasn't keen though so after about a year I moved to Mill Green in Cannock and went there until it closed. I was about 10 when I started riding.


----------



## Dennie watson (22 August 2015)

There is nothing like the experience of the first time.  If it's wonderful you will always remember.   If the experience is terrible you might remember that forever as well 

I have noticed that happy people tend to have fonder memories as time passes.  For the miserable, each slighted moment is retold over and over in their minds.  Good memories fade, sour, and turn bad.  The ripe Apple now has a huge bruise and a worm.  

I avoid people that start a story with ... 'I was young then and it seemed more than it was ....'    Or 'I thought I was having a good time ...'

The beach covered with jelly fish on a horse is quite wonderful even in rain and wind


----------



## KingfisherBlue (28 December 2016)

I started riding in Leicestershire in 1965. It was at Glebe Farm Stables, Kirby Road, Glenfield. People who ran it were Mrs Williams and her daughter Mannie (later to become Mannie Beaven, at Trent Park in London and currently at Bentley Riding Stables in Suffolk). Other names I recall at Glebe Farm were Jim Sutton and Andrew Robb. My first lesson was on a little grey pony called Zippy. In 1966, the Williams'  moved to Purton House in Wiltshire. Had a lovely holiday there! I think that a family called Thomas took over at Glebe Farm. They had three sons, two of whom were called Douglas and Jeffrey. 

In 1968 I went to the late Ken Clawson's yard, Kimberley House at Leire. Rode some fab livery horses there. My fave was a skewbald mare called Tusa. Ken even let me ride his horse Hobo in the indoor school. My friend rode High Jinks. Other horse names I recall are Apollo, A-rab, Whitsun and Brandy. Ken was only a BHSAI back then and I look back with fond memories at his kindness and sense of humour. We spent hours riding and jumping bareback. 

Briefly, I'll mention a few other yards that I rode at, but only on a few occasions. Circa 1967 there was a stables near Beaumont Leys in Leicester, run by a girl called Wendy and (I think), her dad. I rode a light grey called Simon. Remember a livery pony there called Elegy. 

Also circa 1967, I have a memory of a stables at a pig farm! I kid you not, as I will never forget that smell! The yard was on the Foston Road, just outside Countesthorpe in Leicestershire. Rode a fab horse called Snowball.

I'll finish by mentioning the first stables again: Glebe Farm at Glenfield was demolished this year and they are currently laying foundations for a housing development. 

I'm 62 now and don't keep horses any more. Brilliant memories though. The best!


----------



## sky1000 (28 December 2016)

As a beginner I rode at Stangrave Hall Stables in Godstone.  There are two sisters that were there too, Clare and Lucy, that I would love to see again.  I stopped rather abruptly after my mother died.  Just posting this in case Clare or Lucy ever look!


----------



## Equi (28 December 2016)

Local riding centre i wont name cause its too close to home! I have to say im remembering less and less about it which is sad cause it made up every saturday of my life from about 2-12. As humans do, i only remember the "bad" or very memorable times, such as the first time i fell off when we were in the "field" (aka a grass paddock thats a bit bigger than the arena) and you had to either do the jump or canter to the end..as i was on the smallest pony in the yard i was told to canter round but pony decided gallop and i came off at the last corner. Same pony, larger field, they said to the older ones to canter on up the hill the rest would just walk up, my pony didn't want left and went full pelt...i stayed on this time and reached the gate first. Said pony was the slowest, stupidest and most dead animal in the place, but i seemed to hot him up! I loved riding him.

One of the funniest memories i have though is this one girl who was in my class at school bumming and blowing about getting her own pony after about three lessons, stabled at the riding school. She rode it once, but had a leader and cried the whole time. She was asked by the farrier to go in and lift its hooves cause she didn't know how to and she threw a total tantrum. Pony was swiftly sold and the girl never rode again. Was the most gorgeous pony, and would have made any kid who was actually into it happy!


----------



## respectedpony driver (28 December 2016)

What a lovely thread,I first 'learnt' to ride at Southdown Riding School nr the racecourse in Brighton,now a livery yard,I remember Beverly and a pony called Flint.Then I was taught to ride at Brendon Riding School,now Pyecombe Show Center,I learnt to jump on Cornflakes,I remember  Sharni,Strawberry,Dusty,Simon,Brendon,Limerick,then I started jumping a bit and got my own pony,Velvet,then Grey Magic,then Capri 1V,it was 7'6d a week to keep Velvet there.Happy days.


----------



## sasquatch (29 December 2016)

I learnt to ride in 2004, so much more recently!
I wasn't fussed on horses, but mum had ridden when she was younger and had heard about a RS in Islandmagee so took me and a cousin down for a lesson. 
The first pony I rode was a 12.2hh fleabitten grey mare called Dawn, and I was on the lead rein and I can't remember the name of the helper. The instructor teaching me then was pregnant, and she left to have a baby a few weeks later - to show how long I was there, before I left the RS when we moved B, her eldest boy was about 10! 
I picked up rising trot in my first lesson, and was hooked not long after that 

I also had a few lessons at a place my other cousins had always ridden at, I believe it was called Newlands Farm and run by Edith Crawford? 
I think it's now the Crawford's Racing Yard, as I can remember they had lots of big 'fancy' horses that were kept separate from the others. I can remember riding a lovely black cob the few times I went named Rose and getting a rosette as Edith had said she would be giving prizes to the people who tacked up the quickest, were presented the best, and did the best in the lesson (we all got a rosette though!). I can remember feeling a bit like I'd been thrown in at the deep end, as I wasn't used to having to tack a horse up without someone to help/watch me as the RS I was at usually had ponies tacked up for you to save time. I managed it somehow, but Rose was very patient! It was also the first indoor school I'd ever rode in. Edith was terrifying at the time, but I can remember really enjoying it as she was very fair too. I only went a handful of times!

Lesson costs used to be £10 for a group, £15 for an hour private and before I left I think they were at £20 for an hour private and £18 for a group? Can't remember. I can remember the YO saying she wanted to teach me in private lessons once a week as well one day, as she thought I had a lot of potential which made me feel like I was the next showjumping superstar. I have a lot to thank that RS for, I bought B from them and kept him there for 3/4 years on working livery, but they helped me out a lot with the horse care side and if I had any problems or issues they always did their best to help in any way they could. It also meant when the time came that I was ready to move to somewhere new I didn't feel like I was flung in at the deep end, as I would have been if I'd moved B when I first got him because there is such a difference between owning on a DIY yard and taking lessons and helping out somewhere where there's always someone to help you.

I used to love riding Bailey, Taffy, Mac 1 (there were 2 Macs!) and of course my favourites that no one could understand why as they were odd horses who liked to do gymnastics, Harley and Hunter. Some of the ponies were cheeky monkeys, and I hated riding the lazier ponies who I now know just took the P and refused fences and didn't move because they could like Pebbles and Lucy. One of my favourite moments was jumping a double clear on Lucy on one of the little RS shows they put on, as she was well known to refuse and run out to the left. I was a late sign up, and she was the only pony left (no one else had their name down for her for some reason lol) so I wasn't feeling too confident until the day came and I told myself we would be jumping clear. We did and I won second place, little witchy pony liked to run out left so I made sure we came in bang in the centre and I can remember on the last fence feeling her begin to go left and giving a big kick and a pull on my right rein, we jumped it at an awkward angle but we went clear and everyone said well done as she was such a witch with running out, I was about 9 or 10 so definitely was convinced at this point I was the future of showjumping after that performance


----------



## Ddraig_wen (29 December 2016)

First riding I can remember was on the beach donkeys in rhyl. I went back so many times they let me off the lead. My favorite was a dark chocolate jenny called Rosie.
Then I went to Afon wen in Gwynedd and  used to ride a roan mare called Annie. Think it used to cost £20 for an hour and a half. I didn't learn much though. Then I went to Pinewood in Conwy and used to ride Nero a bay with white socks and a blaze.
I mainly rode at a friends farm after that. There was an incident where a few ponies cantered off down the road and at 12 I thought it was pretty scary.
That lead me to a place close to home that I spent almost 10yrs at as I ended up working there. Learnt so much and can still name all of the horses to this day. I have one of the youngsters that was bred there. It was closed down a few years back but I know where most of the horses are in their new homes


----------



## Antw23uk (29 December 2016)

This thread is so old, 2015!!

Richings Park, Iver in Berkshire ... I dont know if it had a name or if it was Richings Park Riding School! Peter Pan ... love of my life little 12h? black whelshie type (didnt have breeds in those days, lol!) who taught me to stay on!


----------



## laura_nash (29 December 2016)

I learnt to ride at Ilkley Riding School (I think that was its name).  Bought my first horse Lorna off them, so I remember her still!  There was also a big chestnut called Paddy who had the occasional buck.  

I then had Lorna on full livery at Adel Wood Equestrian Centre which was run by Kim.  She was quite a character and I have lots of memories from there, in particular my first "day ride" in the grounds of Harewood House which was my first time galloping Lorna (who was a TB x) having always hacked little ponies who couldn't keep up.  I was also a little tipsy as they were passing around little bottles with liquor in at the start of the ride, I think I was about 14.


----------



## rachk89 (29 December 2016)

My start to horse riding was not great, although I kept doing it because I'm crazy so it didnt affect me too badly. Not going to name the place, but it was run by an absolutely crazy woman. She would shout at us (we were 4-6 years old), she would chase the ponies if they wouldnt go for us, she would chase them waving whips at them too. I would cry after nearly every lesson and beg my mum to not take me back. And yet, amnesia would set in and by the Friday before my lesson on Saturdays I would be excited to go again. At one point, she joined two lessons together, us and an advanced lot, took us to the bottom of a field and made us all gallop to the top all at once. As a kid who had barely began cantering, that was terrifying. I fell off more times than I recall (might explain the amnesia), I learnt barely anything except maybe how to land without breaking anything. It terrified me of jumping. The horses could be dangerous, while trying to get one horse out of a field, I was attacked repeatedly by a gelding who wouldnt let me take said mare.

I did eventually leave and go to better places thank god. Not that many of them were great. I just wanted to ride. I dont think I started learning how to ride properly until I was 13. Almost 10 years wasted.

And yet 22 years later, I am still trying, still failing, bought a 6 year old barely trained horse when nervous, still making mistakes. Still got a lot to learn, but who doesnt? I want to beat my fear of jumping, to prove to myself that I can do it. But I think that fear is too ingrained to get rid of fully. Will still try.


----------



## Fidgety (29 December 2016)

As a child I learned to ride at Sunnyhurst (Farm?) riding school in Darwen, Lancashire back in the days when you had to ride with a 10 New Pence coin between your knees and the saddle and not let it drop.  Favourite ponies were Rudolph, Trout and Dinah and my best memory was when 'Mr's' horse spooked on a hack and set the entire ride off at what seemed like a mad gallop.  Most of us, me included were kicking on because galloping was something that 10 year olds want to do .  I seem to remember Mr and the instructor arriving back at the yard somewhat flustered whilst the rest of us were buzzing .

Spent a few years begging and stealing rides during my teenage years and then started riding at Readwood in Read in my early twenties, that lead to me buying my own horse and my subsequent downfall .


----------



## SEL (29 December 2016)

Brilliant thread! I was Shetland sized when I started (6 ish I guess)  I had a few rides on my school friends pony called Queenie then we moved house & the village had a riding school! I rode a Shetland called Bonny who I think was in her mid 20s. Had my first fall when she put her head down to eat & the saddle rolled down her neck. Lots of firsts with Bonny - learning canter leads in the snow sticks in the mind. I did progress onto bigger ponies but Dad was posted to Germany when I was 9. 

Nothing prepared me for riding in Germany. I went from hairy riding school ponies to warmbloods and from canter to the back of the ride to leg yielding. I think I just copied everyone else and hung on for dear life. 

My parents kept waiting for me to grow out of it. They're still waiting!


----------



## Enfys (30 December 2016)

Antw23uk said:



			This thread is so old, 2015!!



Click to expand...

2011 even !


----------



## yhanni (30 December 2016)

I learnt to ride at Stables in Eversley - can't remember what it was called but I used to ride a horse called Hazel and then I rode at a stables in Sandhurst owned by Pat Sutton - she was marvellous. I used to ride a lovely strawberry roan - really smart.  That was back in the sixties though!!


----------



## Pink_Lady (4 January 2017)

Ladyinred said:



			OMG thats when I was taking my AI there! Tinkerbelle was gorgeous, and all the other tiny ponies, Piper, HP, Midnight,Scarlet, Dusky, Tim.
		
Click to expand...

Aww bless them .... we bought Dusky from the Mitchell family and bred a lovely foal from her


----------



## DazMonroe (22 February 2018)

Hi. It was called Ryan's Riding Stables. I used to ride Mr Brown. I remember (vaguely) leaving the stables, riding past the water tower, along some paths that were heath on one side and back gardens on the other. Then we let loose as we headed toward the speedway stadium. As you say, mostly all built on now. I have 8mm movie footage of me on a horse there. You turned off Foxhall Road opposite a pub called The Golf. Then went down a road, which turned into a lane, then a track. Then turned right into the stables.


----------



## DazMonroe (22 February 2018)

Emby said:



			I was hoping someone would mention the riding school I started at in the early to mid 70's. I don't have a clue what it was called and the land where it stood is now a huge housing estate. It was in Ipswich, the Rushmere/kesgrave area and we used to ride over Rushmere Heath.
I started off on a lovely iron grey pony called Smokie then 'progressed' to a grumpy chestut mare called Gypsy. My friend used to ride a grey called Cola and I remember a big coloured cob called Tara.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. It was called Ryan's Riding Stables. I used to ride Mr Brown. I remember (vaguely) leaving the stables, riding past the water tower, along some paths that were heath on one side and back gardens on the other. Then we let loose as we headed toward the speedway stadium. As you say, mostly all built on now. I have 8mm movie footage of me on a horse there. You turned off Foxhall Road opposite a pub called The Golf. Then went down a road, which turned into a lane, then a track. Then turned right into the stables.


----------



## pennyturner (22 February 2018)

Adel Wood equestrian centre, just outside Leeds (Meanwood road).  Run by a lovely lady called Kim.  Bought my first pony, Brave, from her when he threw one too many of her customers!


----------



## QuantockHills (23 February 2018)

I live in Holford Combe....! No riding stables there anymore i'm afraid!

I learnt to ride in 1980 at Lea Valley riding school on Hackney Marshes in London.. my favourite pony was a grey called Robin!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (23 February 2018)

I began riding when i was 4 at Westlea riding stables in Swindon. I believe it has since been demolished? Though not sure when. Was in the 80's i was there. I remember my 2 favourite ponies there, Skippy and a palomino called Polly. I think the owner there was called Pat?


----------



## buzyizzy (7 August 2018)

Joyson Riding School in Whyteleafe Surrey. My sister and I went every two weeks and I fell off almost every time. 50 years on, I am still riding, but fingers crossed, I fall often less often


----------



## Denbob (7 August 2018)

Heddington Wick in Wiltshire, we had a gymkhana every Summer with a musical ride. Fell off a fair few times, and one of the Fell ponies got into my lunchbox one day because a parent left the tack room open and stood on my very first phone! I was heartbroken! 

Teacup was the sweetest little pony and between him and Rattlebox I earned the nickname 'Electric Bum'


----------



## antigone (7 August 2018)

pennyturner said:



			Adel Wood equestrian centre, just outside Leeds (Meanwood road).  Run by a lovely lady called Kim.  Bought my first pony, Brave, from her when he threw one too many of her customers!
		
Click to expand...

I rode there, too in the early nineties. I remember Jigsaw, Phoenix, Donna, Charity and Gizmo who was so big I got vertigo riding him. I remember doing the day rides around Harewood. Great fun! I also managed my first extended trot on BA (Black Art).

I first learned to ride in the 1960s at Miss Pickards in Cherry Hinton near Cambridge on a lovely old pony called Sandy. I also remember a little s*** called Eskimo and the rather wonderful Minstrel. I learned to jump on Robert. The land the school was on was sold for building and moved to Park House Stables at Harston. here I remember Gaylight, Hans, Simon. I had riding holidays at Weeting near Brandon where I had Falstaff, a skewbald cob, as my pony for the week two years on the run. I loved the gallops through the forest. This was 1972/3.

I also went to Millfields at Stetchworth near Newmarket run by the rather formidable Anne Hammond. I was so rubbish compared to the other kids the only pony I rode was Ridi the haflinger. I hated it there but my dad thought it would be good for me.

I went back to Park House in the eighties and good old Hans was still there also Kizzy mare, Kizzy gelding, Bess, Gareth and a lovely livery called The Abbott. A lady called Georgina ran it when the bloke from the pub on the corner bought it. I used to help out for free rides. We took a tiny pony called Twinkle carol singing in the pub (for charity) and I think the sudden warmth got to his bowels as he pooped in the lounge bar.

After that I moved to Yorkshire and went to a stables near j30 off the M62, Rothwell. This was late eighties. I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the place but it was run by a lady called Liz I used to ride the most wonderful Dusty (Stardust) aka The Spotted Beast. I adored him. Also there: Gypsy, April and an ex racehorse that my friend used to ride. can't remember the rest.

Lots of lovely memories. Really enjoyed the thread even though I am rather late to the party. Eventually managed to get my own...&#8230;.


----------



## Valerie Anderson (29 March 2020)

Pen said:



			First proper riding school I went to was Mary Ridpath's at Marsworth in Bucks.  Lessons were 15 shillings an hour(75p).  I can remember and picture the ponies I rode - Shadow, Splash, Honey and Horrace a dock tailed cob.  Mary who died aged 94 in 2008, had a lovely gey gelding Chep who she bought from Chepstow sales.  Funny how important things stick in the memory while other much more recent events are a complete blank!
		
Click to expand...

I used to work for Mary Ridpath back in 1970-1972 and lived in.
I remember the ponies and horses, and still remember all their names.
The best days of my life.


----------



## DragonflyHypno (23 February 2021)

Going back fifty years, although I'd had a few riding lessons at various places whilst on holiday, the main riding school I went to regularly and where I learnt the most was called Irton Riding School which was on Marlpit Lane in Porthcawl.  I loved it there and it was a magical place.  It was run by a lady called Molly Falcon along with her elder sister Jean.  They lived in a Victorian house with fields at the back where the horses were kept and there was also a 'school' where we were put through our paces.  It was a sad day when they closed down owing to the M4 being built nearby.  They re-opened a few years later and I went again a few times and then went off to be a student so never saw them again. They closed for good and sold up.  Now the house has been demolished and a large, modern one built in its place.  No sign of any horses being kept there and I believe the current house is now owned by an ex rugby player and his wife.  I've tried to find out where Molly went and what happened to the family but to no avail.  Happy memories.


----------

